# Ansladian Chronicles, the Age of Darks Descent



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 19, 2003)

Welcome to Anslad, world of high fantasy!

This is the story hour for a D&D campaign that we started a few weeks back.  The DM is  Neo, and it's his homebrew world of Anslad where the campaign is set.

The players, in alaphbetical order are as follows:

Eben Hakkan, a Khadish Human, Rogue. 5'10", 192 lb, 18 years old, Black hair, brown eyes, tanned skin, wears leather armour, carries Short sword, dagger, short bow. A Watcher in Grey, one of the eyes and ears of the Kingdom. 

Jaider Lightbringer, a Sarivalean Human, Paladin of Girion. 17 year old, 6'2", 180 lb, short fair hair, lightly bronzed skin, Wears breastplate, surcoat, large steel shield, carries 2 Falchions, 2 daggers. A Paladin of the Order of Girion, sent to Sarivale to aid in the discovery of who poisoned the king and aid in any way possible, his family died in a Border skirmish with the blacklands denizens and it left him broken and scarred. 

Jalderin Cormaeril, a 'Risen' from Freehaven, Ranger. Wears Spidersilk armour, carries Longbow, Longsword, Shortsword, Dagger. A Neutral unaffiliated Protector for the Princess, requested by the King to be sent from Freehaven. 

Margarian Daramai, a Drus Human, Barbarian. 6'1", 210lb. 18 years old, has strawberry blonde hair and beard, brown eyes. He wears Spiked scale mail, carries a Greatsword "Sunderer" a Longsword "Render" and a Dagger. 

Rowan Helmsblade, a Sarivalean Human, Druid. 5'8", 17 years old, light brown hair, brown eyes, tanned skin, dressed in simple cotton breeches and tunic, carries a Composite longbow, and club he made himself and wears leather he made himself. Family was killed he remembers, and they were forced to leave. He doesn't know what happened only that the Caervelyn are responsible and wants to return to Sarivale and petition for lands back, he raised his brother Zander. 

Zander Helmsblade, a 'Risen' from Sarivale, High Mage. 12 years old though looks comparable to a 16-18 yrs old human, 5'7" tall, 123lb, Golden hair, very blue eyes, pale skinned, wears leather armour, carries shortsword and dagger. Background similar to brothers above. 

That's four humans and two Risen.  Risen look human, but have divine blood in them.  This makes them slightly different, but we'll let the game log tell the story of what the differences are.

So, with no further ado, here's the first sessions log.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 19, 2003)

Another day dawns with the sun rising over the city of Sarivale. Its' citizens go about their business inside the shadow of its' walls. Traders trade, craftsmen craft, writers write, and the king, Aramand Sarivale, lies in his bed poisoned by an assassin, as all good kings do at one point or another in their lives.

On an eventful day such as this, a number of people head into the city. Two of these people happen to be brothers and have travelled the dusty roads to the city for many weeks. Zander Helmsblade, the younger of the brothers can barely contain his sense of awe as they round a hill and get their first clear glimpse of the city.

"Crikey Rowan, would you look at the size of those city walls? They must be at least four hundred feet high! No wonder they say that Sarivale has never fallen to an invading army!" His brother Rowan Helmsblade is five years older and manages to contain his feeling of awe a little better. Instead he keeps to the subject of their reason for travelling.

"It may be hard to fit in in a place such as this brother. We must be wary and keep up our guard if we are to ever have a chance of reclaiming our heritage from the vipers who framed our father." Zander doesn't appear to be listening, and is still staring awestruck at the sheer size of the city walls. "Close your mouth Zander, you're starting to dribble!" With Zander having the look, build and beard of a fully grown man, Rowan often forgets that his brother is only twelve and still views the world with the naivety of a child at times. Rowan always attributed his brothers' bodily maturity to the mysterious arcane power that he wields. What else could explain his explosive growth?

By the time they approach the gates into the city, Rowan has managed to stop his brother from staring at the walls with his mouth open. They brush some of the travelling dust from their heavily worn clothing and join the slow moving line of people heading into the city.

"You two! Halt!" a guard cries as they approach. He wanders over looking them up and down as if to assess their intent. He stops in front of them, leans on his Halberd and spends a moment cleaning his ear with a finger before he addresses them. "Names and nature of business in the city? You've both obviously not been here before...been travelling for at least two weeks by the look of the dirt covering you. Hope you've got coin to spend or skill to earn a living 'cause we don't take kindly to beggars in the city. Well, speak up, out with it!" Zander looks to his brother Rowan to do the speaking.

"We've travelled from the plains to the south-east. We're here to purchase some supplies and perhaps earn a day or two of work if the situation arises. My brother here", he gestures to Zander "is a skilled scribe and I possess a number of skills that make me worthy of employment. Now if you don't mind me asking, how did you know that we haven't been to the city before?" The guard pauses a few seconds leaving an uncomfortable silence before gesturing to the swords each brother had sheathed around their waists.

"No peace knot. Everyone knows, all weapons must bear a peace knot within the city walls. Use some string, cloth or whatever you can for now, but once you get chance within, buy something more suitable looking; a silk scarf or something. I'm sure you can afford that if you're as skilled as you say you are." He adds grinning smugly at another nearby guard.

"You got any other weird laws we should know about?" Zander asks in his typically candid manner.

"Yeah," replied the guard taking a step toward him "respect for those of a higher station than you! Oh and I mean that seriously. You see anyone wearing a badge of office, or a uniform then you defer to them and pay them their due respect. So a common person like you would pay respect to me and call me Sir, got that?" The guard obviously enjoys making the point, and Rowan leaps to reply in case his brother says something inappropriate.

"Yes Sir!"

"Good," replies the guard shifting his gaze from one brother to the other. "Finally, duelling is permitted in the city but frowned upon. An official witness must be present, should you be foolish enough to pursue such activities. Now, knot those weapons and get yourselves inside." The guard returns to his station at the side of the city gate and proceeds to look down his nose at other people entering the city. The Helmsblade brothers bite their tongues, knot their weapons and head into the city.

They spend most of the morning wandering around the outer ring of the city where most of the residential housing is before they head in through an inner city wall to the trades district where they secure a room each at an inn. Finally they head to Council Halls in the Nobles district where they petition to see someone concerning their business, which they describe as a miscarriage of justice. They are told they will be able to see someone in three days time. They leave the Council Halls and return to their inn rooms.

***

Also that morning a knight approaches the same city. His armour gleams in the morning sun and gives him a most powerful presence. He ties a peace knot around all of his weapons, which takes some time with their being so many of them. He then head's into the city, receiving bow's of the head from guards and officials that he passes and ooooh's and aaaah's from the populace in general. It is not often in Sarivale that one sees such fine an array of armour walking the streets, especially when it also bears the Holy symbol of Girion, the God of men, light goodness and nobility. He heads determinedly to his destination and wonders if he will arrive before his companion.

The Plainsman known as Margarian Daramai also approaches the city that morning. He lives a wild life on the plains, sleeps rough under the cold night sky, hunts wild animals with his bear hands, and has fear of very few things so far in life. However he feels the need to take a number of deep breaths as he approaches Sarivale. He doesn't fear the city, or the people in the city. He just doesn't like the feel of them....all those people in such a crowded area, so little room to move, so many rules to follow, so much to be carefully of....life is so much easier on the plain.

He heads through the city gates, ignoring the discourtesy’s he receives from the guards on the gate. He expects no less from narrow-minded city folk. He pulls a note out of his backpack and scrutinises the map that accompanies it. He soon manages to find the suggested meeting place, a restaurant called "Tara's Fine Eatery", and his finds that his companion, the knight known as Jaider Lightbringer is seated at a table outside.

"Ah, there you are! Long time no see old friend!", exclaims Jaider to the plainsman. Armour clunks, weapons clang, backs are slapped and greetings exchanged, causing a number of heads to turn from passers-by and other tables in the restaurant, all observing the spectacle. The two are strange enough a sight alone, but together they make for quite a show. Margarian orders some ale and takes a seat.

"So, what's this all about? I have this note that I'm told says you need my help urgently and I have a map that brought me here, but I have no idea why?" Jaider quickly glances around to see check for potential eavesdroppers before he replies.

"To be honest, I'm not entirely sure why we're here either. A high-ranking member of my order has foreseen dire trouble brewing for the Sarivalean kingdom, a dark shadow looming on the horizon. I was sent to try and investigate and offer my support. You are here because you're someone I can trust, and you can take care of yourself if the trouble is as dire as my superiors fear. Now, I suggest we head over to the royal palace and see what those in charge have heard."

"Keg of beer to go!", exclaims Margarian when he realises this might be his only chance to grab a drink for a number of hours. The journey to the city had after all been thirsty work. A small keg is delivered to the table; they settle the bill and set off toward the royal palace.

***

Elsewhere in the city rumours are starting to spread. In taverns and backrooms across the city words are being whispered. These words mention that the king has been poisoned. These words happen to reach the ear of a young man called Eben Hakkan.

Accustomed to listening to the rumour mill, Eben knows to not believe everything that he hears. After checking with a number of reliable sources though it appears that there is some truth behind it. Fearing for the stability of the kingdom and wondering who would commit such a crime and why, Eben makes contact with his elusive superior in "The Watchers in Grey".

"I want this Job!", Eben states clearly to his superior. "I have been a guest in this city for three years now, and while I have helped in many ways, in my eyes I have yet to earn the right to call myself a citizen. Let me look into this plot, uncover the conspirators and repay my debt to the city." The cloaked figure sat opposite Eben spends a few moments considering before his hood bobs in a nodding gesture of consent.

"I'll make some arrangements", the hooded figure replies. "Return to see me in two hours time". Eben nods, rises and leaves. Not one to waste any time, he heads to see what can be found out in the mean time.

Eben heads to some of the Seedier taverns in Sarivale to see what information can be heard. His tanned Khadish skin means he stands out a little more than some may, but having spent time in the past building up a rapport with the inn's owner, he persuades him to share what he has heard.

"The local gangs seem to know nowt about it", the barkeep states in his usual stand offish voice. "As far as I've seen and heard, everyone is surprised by it. I've seen more than a few amazed faces over the past hour as the news has penetrated to one group or another."

"If no-one local, then who?" Eben implored, "Is there any rumour of outside factions being active of late? Another kingdom? War brewing? Tensions rising?"

"Well, I did hear that some Morgoth followers had been seen on the roads of late. Not heard of any activity within the city though." Eben leaves the barkeep a silver coin and asks him to keep his ears open.

***

Jaider and Margarian exchanged puzzled glances as they approached the royal Palace. There looked to be a real panic on the faces of the guard patrols they had passed on their way through the city. Now that they were at the palace gates they could see that an emergency of some description was in full swing.

"You! Sergeant! Report! What's the emergency?", Jaider exclaims, using his station and commanding demeanour to obtain the information from a gate guard. The guard gawks for a moment at the unusual pair now standing in front of him before he answers.

"A paladin? Ooooh....erm....I mean, Sir! Trouble within the palace Sir! I'm informed that the King has been poisoned Sir! We've been ordered to secure all non-essential personnel in their quarters and detain anyone suspicious Sir! Please feel free to enter, we'd be grateful for any assistance you can offer Sir!....although the vagrant with you will have to leave his beer barrel before we can let him in....Sir!"

Margarian ignores the insult and takes a deep quaff of his beer barrel before settling down by the gate. Jaider acquires directions to the kings' quarters and heads into the palace.

***

Within the Royal Palace the Princess Melissan Sarivale has just been informed of the attempt on her fathers life. A feeling of dread slowly descends upon Jalderin Cormaeril, the princesses assigned protector. He dreads not for the princesses life, but for his sanity. His relationship with the Princess is strained at the best of times with her moods and temper tantrums, now he fears they will become un-bearable. After more than a few moments arguing the foolishness of her actions he bites his tongue and agrees to escort her to her fathers quarters. On their way there they meet up with Jaider Lightbringer, also heading to the Kings Quarters.

"A paladin? Ooooh....erm....I mean, Greetings Servant of Girion! Have you found the evil that has attempted to dim the light of my fathers soul?" the princess asks.

"Your highness." Jaider intones with a respectful bow. The princess smiles and looks directly at Jalderin to make the point that he should also treat her with such respect. Jalderin rolls his eyes and maintains his watch around them. "No your highness, I have not found the evil. I have arrived just this moment and am heading to the scene of the crime now." The three exchange a few more words and introductions before proceeding to the kings quarters.

With the king safely in the palaces' infirmary, Jaider and Jalderin ascend 1,200 feet worth of stairs and conduct a search of the kings quarters and find a scrap of torn cloth, caught on the windowsill. Peering out of the window to the city a dizzying distance below gives the impression that any assassin using the window must have quite a head for heights and also a climbing ability of un-rivalled aptitude.

Jaider leaves with the cloth fragment and heads to the various tailors in the city to see if any can shed any light on its origin or style.


----------



## Paka (Jun 19, 2003)

You manage to prortray not only the adventure and intrigue at a gaming table but the goofiness and fun too.

Rock on, welcome to the Story Hour boards.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Jun 19, 2003)

Looks like a good start.  I'm interested to see where this goes.  Must admit, I'm fond of the brothers already, with their apparent naivete.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 19, 2003)

With physical evidence of an intruder now in their possession, Jalderin manages to persuade Princess Melissan that it would be safer to return to her quarters. It takes him half an hour to actually do the persuading, and the passing guard patrols would more likely describe said discussion as an argument, but eventually the task is completed and the princess is secured in her room.

***

After an hour of lazing around his inn room, Zander Helmsblade soon grows bored and informs his brother that he is heading out to look for some work. With the standard warnings to be careful issued, Rowan watches his younger brother leave the inn.

Zander heads straight to the Nobles district, thinking that work there will pay better and might not be so physically taxing. He soon manages to find the Great Library of Sarivale, ascends the steps and heads inside.

After a few minutes of persuasive talking and sheer determination, he manages to talk his way into an interview with Edeficus, the library's ninety three year old curator.

"So, you say you've done scribing work before?" asked the elderly man, not taking his eyes from the manuscript he was dutifully working on. "Whom have you worked for? A local person? Anyone of renown?"

"I have worked for Rowan Helmsblade, my brother." Zander stated, hoping that the nepotism would not count against him.

"Helmsblade?....Helmsblade...hmmm....Helmsblade you say?", Zander nods. "Well, I know the name but can't put my finger on where I know it from. Just a moment please." The elderly curator rises from his desk and walks to an adjacent set of bookshelves. He peruses the spines of several volumes before selecting a particularly dusty one, returning to his desk with it and flipping through a few of the pages.

"Ah, here we go, the Helmsblades history and family tree." Zanders eyes light up and he peers forwards to try and see details of the book the curator is looking in. Edeficus scans his eyes down the page, mumbling to himself as he recounts the details of the Helmsblade family. Every now and again Zander manages to make out one or two of the mumbled words.

"Ancient lineage....land in east....merchant....farming....two sons....treason....outlawed....guilty....murder....oooh, a very nasty business." The curator finishes by closing the book and returning his gaze to Zander. "Skilled or not, I'm afraid that I cannot employ you. Your family has a most dubious history and this library has a reputation to uphold. Should word get around of us employing someone such as you then the donations from the nobles that keep this place running will soon stop and we will all be out of work." Zander turns pale as Edeficus mentions the words treason and murder.

"B...b...but that can't be right! My brother would have told me if we were like that. Our family wouldn't do that kind of thing. Rowan always said we were decent folk! Let me see that book!"

"I'm sorry, but this is a private book that is not viewable by the public. Hence why it is kept safe here in my study." Zander's face drops in disappointment, but that soon turns to anger at seeing his family being accused of crimes against the kingdom, and he is unable to even hear what the crimes are.

"Fine! Enjoy your sleep!" Exclaims Zander as he calls upon the arcane power contained within him, and casts a spell to send the curator to sleep. There is a "Thud" across the room as the curators assistant drops into a deep sleep.

"Oh dear, I really don't think that was necessary, or even legal." states Edeficus, a slight waver of worry creeping into his voice. Zander panics and leaves the room in a hurry, only to run straight into a number of the library's employees who detain Zander until a guard patrol can be summoned.

"Ooops." says Zander. Who is shortly after that arrested and taken to the palace dungeons.

***

Meanwhile, Rowan, the other Helmsblade brother also leaves the inn and heads determinedly towards the royal palace. He approaches the gates to the palace compound and speaks to a pair of guards who are barring entry.

"I'd like to see the king." He plainly states. The two guards look incredulously at each other.

"Just like that? You'd just like to see the king?" Rowan nods. "Erm...sorry the king is busy today. I suggest that you make an appointment at the council halls and come back another day." Rowan insists but is flatly denied an audience with the King. He leaves the guards at the gates and loiters in the city gardens surrounding the palace compound for a while. With his chances of getting in the palace looking slim, he returns to the inn.

He arrives back at the inn and heads to his room. He barely closes the door when there is a knock on it. He cautiously opens it to find a guard contingent stood there.

"Rowan Helmsblade?" a guard asks. Rowan nods slowly. "We'd like you to accompany us to the palace."

"Of course", replies Rowan, hoping that his request to see the king has finally gotten through and he will be granted an audience. He grabs his cloak and locks his room door. The guard clears his throat in an official manner and speaks again.

"Rowan Helmsblade, I am arresting you on suspicion of crimes against the Kingdom of Sarivale. You are assumed innocent until proved guilty, however as your family have already been tried and convicted of the crimes in question, we have been instructed to take you straight to the palace dungeons."

"Bugger." Says Rowan. A look of some dismay is apparent on his face as he is led away by the guards and placed in a dark prison cell somewhere under the royal palace.

***

After checking with a couple more of his contacts to see if any more information can be acquired, Eben Hakkan returns to see his contact in "The Watchers in Grey".

"Here", says Eben's superior handing him a badge of office and a purse of money. "I've had to call in a large number of favours to get this, so make sure you don't mess up with it. That badge is the badge of a Royal Advisor from one of the outer noble estates. I've arranged it so that any enquiries about you and your position should validate your status, provided no-one gets too suspicious and pokes too deep or hard." Eben nods his understanding and gives a slight bow in gratitude to his superior. "The purse contains two hundred silver pieces to cover any expenses that you may incur." Eben hefts the money pouch in one hand and mentally confirms to himself that it weighs about right for two hundred silver pieces. He thanks his superior and departs.

After a standard bit of misleading alleyway taking and backtracking to ensure he is not being followed, Eben returns to "The Seedy Tavern" and gives the innkeeper fifteen more silver pieces. A tidy sum.

"I need to know what the word on the street is concerning this attack on the king. I know it might look suspicious, but I want you to pro-actively ask about it and find out what people know. Even if it is just that certain groups are not connected to it then at least that is something." The innkeeper takes the money and grunts in his standard non-committal way.

After a quick stop to at 'Refined Clothing', to buy some suitable clothing for a Royal Advisor Eben heads nervously towards the palace. On the way he mentally reminds himself of some of the lessons his father taught him as a child about how to deal with people. How to act confident in the face of questioning, how to avoid difficult situations and divert conversations to steer clear of difficult subjects. By the time he arrives at the royal palace he is cool, calm and collected. He passes the gate guards with almost worrying ease and has soon made his way to the Kings chambers to investigate the scene of the crime.

"What is the name of the guard who found the King?" Eben asks the guard who is accompanying him around the Kings quarters.

"I believe that would be Sir Marin of the Royal Contingent, Milord."

"Good, have him brought here, I wish to question him." Eben asks with authority and the guard, who is used to taking orders, complies without question.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 19, 2003)

Elsewhere in the palace, the Royal Princess is growing restless at being confined to her quarters. Against her protectors wishes and advice she insists on leaving her quarters to see if there is any change in her fathers condition. Jalderin accompanies her but reminds her at every opportunity how foolish she is being. An act that has the unfortunate effect of making her agitation turn into choler.

On their way through the Palace, Jalderin spots two guards talking. One of the guards appears to be flustered by the arrival of a Royal Advisor who is investigating the attack on the King. Jalderin, with his curiosity tweaked, heads to the Kings quarters with the Princess to see whom the Advisor is and if he has any news.

Upon entering the Kings quarters, Jalderin sees the aforementioned Advisor stood looking out the window. He doesn't recognise him, and considering the situation he decides to play it safe and act cautiously. "Who're you? I've not seen you in the palace before. Show me some proof of who you are before I have you arrested!" Eben slowly turns from the window and ensures that the newcomer can see the badge of office suspended from his neck.

"My name is Advisor Hakkan." He states, keeping his voice at normal volume level. "I am from one of the noble estates on the edge of the kingdom. In town on business and I felt it my duty to offer my services in investigating what has happened." Eben then tries to divert the conversation slightly while at the same time display good reason for him being investigating the crime. "You I would take it are Jalderin Cormaeril, the Princesses assigned protector and Ranger from....Freehaven I believe?" That was a lucky break; only a couple of days earlier Eben had heard of the King requesting the services of the Princesses Freehaven protector.

"A badge proves nothing." Jalderin aggressively declares, pointing at Eben's chest. "Guard, arrest this man until his story can be verified!" The guard opens and closes his mouth a couple of times before finding the wits to reply to Jalderin.

"Sorry Sir, but the Advisor here out ranks myself and you. I cannot arrest him unless I witness him committing a crime of have good reason to suspect him of doing so." Eben manages to conceal his smile of relief and hopes that no beads of sweat have appeared on his forehead yet.

"Good, now that we have that established and introductions out of the way, perhaps we can continue." says Eben turning towards the sound of approaching footsteps "You must be Sir Marin, who found the King in his incapacitated state?" he asks the approaching guard, who nods his assent. "Please recount for us where, when and how you found the King, in a step by step manner."

"Well Sir, I was in my quarters early this morning when I received word that the King had sent for me. I came up here straight away, must have been no more than five or six minutes between him asking for me and my arrival sir. I knocked and tried to enter only the door was jammed Sir." Eben nods for the guard to continue, relief filling him that the Princess and her protector seemed to be happy enough to drop the subject of verifying his credentials.

"I tried the handle and it just wouldn't open. So I yelled down the corridor for assistance and kicked the door open. The king was laid on his bed there looking deathly pale like." The princesses hand rises to cover her mouth at the sound of her fathers state. Eben frowns and paces a little before pausing and addressing Sir Marin again.

"Did you hear, see or even smell anything unusual prior to the point where you came to check on the room?" Sir Marin shakes his head.

"No Sir, it had been a quiet night. I didn't hear or spot anything unusual." Eben nods and examines the doorframe that was jammed. He finds and points out a splintered groove in the frame near the handle. Working on the assumption that something had been jammed in there to keep the door from opening, and that item had flown out when the door was kicked, Eben traces its possible flight trajectory. On his hands and knees, peering under the bed he manages to find a finely crafted throwing dagger.

"And so, more of the plot is unveiled." Eben states, looking the dagger over and offering it round for examination. Jalderin and Eben offer up a couple of theories each and soon come to the conclusion that it looks most likely that the assassin somehow entered through the window, jammed the door, poisoned the king and left through the window. An impressive feat considering the 1,200 foot climb up smooth walls. Peering out of the window some more, they spot a window higher up in the tower and theorise that an assassin would have found it easiest to descend to this room from the one above.

"That floor and room are off limits to any but the Royal Family Sirs", Sir Marin offers up.

Three sets of eyes come to rest on the Princess. She sighs, puts her hands on her hips and says, "There's only family stuff up there as far as I know, but I can show you how to get up there if you think it will help catch my fathers assailant."

***

The Princess leads Eben and Jalderin up a floor. They commandeer six more guards on their way up just in case. The Princess walks up to a seemingly plain looking wall, takes a key from a chain around her neck and inserts it into a keyhole in the wall, concealed by a tapestry. A portion of wall slides back and reveals a set of stairs heading up to a dimly lit room.

"You two, follow me!" exclaims Jalderin pointing at two guards and drawing his sword while ascending the stairs. They slowly and carefully head up and into the room. Jalderin motions for one guard to wait at the top of the stairs and keep watch. The tiny rays of daylight creeping in through the shuttered windows is enough for him to spot a lamp on the room wall, but not enough to see much else. He ignites the wall lamp, and uses that light to find and ignite a second lamp.

"Can you see anything up there? Anything to report?" Eben calls up to the guard stood at the top of the stairs. The guard, only twenty feet away doesn't respond. "Hey!" Eben exclaims. Still no response. "I don't like this. Your highness, allow me to escort you back to your quarters. Something strange is going on here and I fear for your safety." The princess accepts Ebens suggestion and seems a little worried for the first time.

With the princess secured in her quarters and five guards assigned to watch her, Eben returns to the foot of the stairs leading up to the secret room. The guards at the foot of the stairs report that no sound has been heard from up there and the guard at the top of the stairs has moved further into the room and vanished from view.

With two lamps now illuminating the room, Jalderin begins to make out more detail. It looks like a rarely used room. Furniture languishes around the place, most of it dusty. Out of the corner of his eye he spots a shadow moving on one of the walls. He can see nothing moving that would cause a shadow though. He shouts a warning to the guards behind him, but no sound comes from his mouth. The adrenalin begins to surge in his blood stream and he concentrates carefully on his surroundings. There is no sound at all, even movement is silent, and tapping his foot makes no noise.

Jalderin turns to warn the guards behind him, but finds that they are both laid on the floor with their throats slit! Realising that he is probably in mortal danger, Jalderin acts fast. He side steps to his right and slams a boot into the window shutters causing them to fly open and flood the room with daylight. Without pause he ducks, spins and steps towards the area where the thing casting the shadow should lie, even though that space of floor looks to be completely clear.

He circles round the area in a defensive fighting stance, ensuring that his back faces the stairway down. Suddenly an unseen force strikes his long sword and sends it flying across the room. He draws his spare sword, a family heirloom that he is reluctant to use but needs to hold to maintain a reasonable defence. Realising the odds are stacked against him, Jalderin quickly backs away and descends the stairs to where Eben and six guards are waiting.

Once down the stairs, the door is closed, locked and a guard posted.

***

Deeper down in the castle, much deeper, a prisoner is being questioned by the High Justice. "I do detest having to come into the dungeons", he comments brushing dirt from his fine clothes and smoothing his full head of white hair.

"I'm sorry Sir, I didn't mean to get arrested and cause you to come down here." Zander Helmsblade offers by way of an apology. The High Justice looks puzzled for a moment while he tries to fathom the logic behind the prisoners statement.

"Indeed." He replies before taking a seat and resting his feet on a nearby table. Not the most comfortable seating arrangement, but much more relaxing that the position of the man before him chained to the wall. "Now, why don't you tell me who you are, why you are in Sarivale and why you attacked our dear old library curator. He's ninety three you know, you could easily have killed him through shock alone!"

"I'm sorry Mr Justice Sir," Zander sniffs as if about to break into tears. "I'm Zander Helmsblade, me and my brother came to the city to see the King. My brother said we owned some land but were robbed of it. He said we should see the king and get him to give it back to us. That old man at the library said we were bad people and that we'd done things wrong. He wouldn't tell me what though, so I tried to take the book he had. I know it were wrong, but he upset me and I din't think." Zander sags visibly as he confesses.

"And where is your brother now? Perhaps he can collaborate your tale, shed some more light onto it and we can have this whole un-pleasant business over and done with."

"He's staying at an inn in the Trades district Sir, please bring him here, he'll explain it all and sort it out, you'll see!" The High Justice despatches some guards to retrieve the other Helmsblade brother and then he sits and very patiently waits. Anyone watching him might notice the corner of his mouth twitch occasionally. Thankfully, no one was watching him.

***

Within half an hour the guards have returned to the palace dungeons with Rowan Helmsblade clapped in chains and looking dismayed.

"Rowan!" Zander exclaims happily upon seeing his brother.

"Zander!" Rowan exclaims with surprise.

"Silence prisoners!" exclaims the High Justice leaping up from his seat. "You! Stay silent!" he continues, pointing at Zander. "You! Explain why you have come to this city!" he says to Rowan, while slowly getting comfortable again on the wooden seat.

"Well Sir, myself and my brother are the sole surviving members of House Helmsblade. It was a recognised noble house in this Kingdom nine years ago. We lived peacefully and happily at our manor in the woods east of the city. My father ran the house fairly and treated all employees well, and life was wonderful." Rowan pauses a moment and his face develops a scowl as he continues.

"Then one day our house was falsely accused of treason and our whole family was murdered before us! We barely escaped with our lives. We've lived on our own for the past nine years and we've now come to Sarivale to petition the king to clear our names and return our lands." The High Justice looks intrigued by the story and watches the brothers carefully for a few moments before replying.

"And do you know who is responsible for allegedly framing your house?"

"Yes Sir," replies Rowan, "it was Lord Jahayle Caervelyn of House Caervelyn. He had rivalled with my father for a while and I saw him there when our parents were murdered!" the High Justice raises his eyebrows in surprise.

"Well," said the High Justice leaning forward into the torchlight "seems as I am Lord Jahayle Caervelyn of House Caervelyn, I take exception to your accusations."

Suddenly the world spins for Rowan Helmsblade. He feels nauseous and shivers. Of course! How could he not have recognised him! He had been so full of worry that he hadn't even thought to look carefully at the face of his questioner!

Zanders mouth drops open and he looks back and forth between his brother and the person that he now believes to be responsible for his parents murder. The High Justice stands and dusts his clothes down absentmindedly.

"Well, if that concludes our business I will be going. Seems as you are already technically outlaws for your families treachery then the assault by young Zander here further reinforces my decision to detain you indefinitely. I bid you good evening gentlemen and hope you enjoy your stay here." The High Justice turns and stalks smugly from the palace dungeons. The door closing behind him seems unnaturally loud to the Helmsblade brothers, almost like a single low bell toll.

***

Across the city Jaider Lightbringer is working his way around all the clothing shops and material merchants in the Trades district. He heads to 'Therendale Seam & Buckles' and speaks to Elise Monet there; a slender, middle-aged, attractive woman in fine clothing. Then he speaks to a slender, well-dressed gentleman called Ebenezer Row in 'Dressed for all occassions'. He even calls in at 'Sarivales Finest Tailors' where Arguss Mallory; a short man with a measuring tape in hand assists him.

The various shop owners and shop assistants are all too happy to answer his questions. It seems as though being a knight and wearing the holy symbol of Girion carries a lot of weight within Sarivale. Jaider does have a pensive moment though where he wonders if all the doors that open for him are because people have good heart and intent, or if there is some other reason.

After quizzing several local traders he does manage to gauge several opinions of the cloth but is no closer to finding out any more than suggestions.

"It is a very poor quality cloth." one merchant had told him; "it is very rough cloth" another less-helpful person had said. "It must be from a warmer climate, possibly Khadish or Mhorlands." Was the most helpful comment he had managed to solicit so far. Only one shop left to check now though; 'Refined Clothing'. If there was no luck here then he would have to give up for the evening. He put on his most charming smile and headed in through the shop doorway.


----------



## Neo (Jun 19, 2003)

Hiya Folks

Here are a few of the character generation Files related to the World of Anslad that people may find helpful for getting a better idea of the world.

Races of Anslad 

Classes of Anslad 

Background Feats 

Birth Signs 

Note the Races and Classes PDF's are Winrar'ed which is a superior Free compression tool to Winzip.

Also a couple of additional rules pertinent to Anslad follow (additional material will be linked as it is completed, as the world is very much a work in progress).

Fate Points 

Taint 

Map of Anslad (Primary Continent) 

The map is Winzipped


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2003)

I can post some stat blocks of the PC's if anyone is curious


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 25, 2003)

"Ah yes, I know this cloth, I sell this cloth!" Jaider Lightbringer couldn't believe his luck. He touched his holy symbol and said a word of thanks to Girion. The Khadish shop owner examines the cloth again and even sniffs it once before he continues speaking. "This is material from my homeland, we make it from the hair of a camel. It may not sound glamorous, but in the desert we make do with the best that we have."

Jaider nods, taking in all the detail this merchant can offer. Hoping that some clue may help in revealing the assassin who attacked the king. "Have you sold any of this cloth recently?" Jaider asked, hardly daring to hope his luck would continue to hold.

"How rude of me!" the Khadish merchant suddenly declared, "I have not even offered you my name! I am Farouk Aziz, I am the proprietor of 'Refined Clothing' and it is an honour to assist you." He bowed his head slightly and offered both hands palm up to Jaider. Jaider did for a moment wonder if this Farouk was expecting some kind of monetary payment in his palms, but instead he returned the gesture and was rewarded with a large smile.

"Yes, I have sold three lots of that material in the past week, but none for a month or two before that. A noble lady came in and ordered a tunic made from it. A local merchant bought a roll of it, and a man I did not know also bought a roll of it. He looked to be of Arilanan origin if that helps you?".

"Yes, that could help." Jaider replied. "I must leave now, but may return if any of these leads look promising. Thank you Farouk Aziz." He bowed his head and offered his hands palm up, as the merchant had done earlier.

Jaider left the trading district and headed back to the palace. On his way into the palace the sounds of a smithy's hammer reached his ears. He followed them to a small forge within the palace grounds and found a seven-foot tall man hard at work within. Impressed with the various work dotted around the room, Jaider orders a fine quality war hammer. He then returns to the palace.

***

Back in the dizzy heights of the palace tower, Eben and Jalderin are discussing what to do about the unseen intruder that has murdered two guards and disarmed Jalderin. After a few minutes discussion, the possibility is suggested that rather than it being the assassin, perhaps it was an automated security device. The princess obviously knew nothing about it, but the queen might. So a guard is despatched to seek and audience with the queen and see if she can shed any light on the subject.

The guard is only gone minutes, but to those waiting outside the room it feels like hours. He returns, slightly out of breath and informs everyone that the queen simply said 'The room is off limits, don't concern yourself with it'.

Puzzled faces look back and forth from one another as more questions are posed than answers.

"So does that mean there is an invisible, magical, security device up there?" asked one guard.

"Perhaps she didn't understand what happened?" asked another.

"Could be her grief and worry causing her to not think clearly" suggested Eben.

"It could be any of these things or something else," answered Jalderin, running his hand through his hair with concern. "I'll go and see the queen, make sure she understands what we're asking and get a straight answer from her." He turns on the spot and sets off at a trot in the direction of the queens quarters.

Jalderin manages to receive an audience with Queen Allowynn Sarivale. He explains the situation to her clearly and poses his question as simply as possible, while doing his best to ensure formal etiquette is kept. The Queen answers briefly before dismissing him.

"That room is safe and off limits, there is no chance of an assassin going through there." Jalderin is left no choice but to return to the room and order it to be assumed a dead end in the search for clues to finding the assassin. The guards frown and shrug but return to their duties, leaving Ambassador Eben and Jalderin to ponder where to look next.

Eben thinks long and hard before suggesting, "On my way into the palace, a gate guard mentioned that there had been an arrest today of someone assaulting an official in town using magic. I know its a pretty tenuous link, but it could be worth questioning the prisoner to see if there is any relation between the attacks?" With no better leads to follow Jalderin agrees and they head down to the palace dungeons.

***

On his way to the dungeon Jalderin calls in at the palace armoury and picks up a new sword to replace the one left in the room at the top of the tower. He also calls in to check on Princess Melissan. Her mood has not improved, and after a brief argument he leaves the room. A heavy and quite old vase slams into the room door moments after he closes it. Jalderin winces and turns to the door guard.

"If sounds of her tantrum stop then check on her immediately. It probably means that she is in trouble."

"I heard that!" screams a voice from within, followed by another crash as something else fragile and probably priceless is smashed against the room door. Jalderin and Eben carry on down the tower stairs heading towards the dungeon.

"A paladin? Ooooh." says Eben as Jaider comes into view heading up the stairs. Jalderin greets him and Jaider and Eben are formally introduced. Jaider explains what he has learned about the fragment of material, and Jalderin explains what they have found in the kings quarters, learnt about the room above and that they are now heading to the dungeons to question a prisoner. Jaider decides to accompany them.

***

The three descend to the ground floor of the castle and then finally down into the castle dungeons. Spluttering torches light their way along the cold stone corridors of the dungeon and all three of them are thankful that they will not be spending time down here as a guest of the king. They soon arrive at the dungeon guardroom and speak to the head jailer.

"We would like to speak with the prisoner who attacked a town official today using magic." Eben states in his most official sounding voice. Jalderin and Jaider spread out slightly and cast their eyes around the room. The jailer looks at all three briefly and gulps nervously. It is very rare that he receives non-criminal guests in the dungeons, so three very official-looking ones makes him slightly nervous.

"I'm sorry sirs, but I have to follow protocol, and protocol dictates," explains the guard, closing his eyes with the concentration of remembering what protocol does indeed dictate, "that no-one can question prisoners, without a writ from the High Justice himself. Who has gone home for the evening." Obviously pleased with himself at such a technical feat, the jailer beams a large smile at his guests.

With sighs going up all round at such hassle to simply try and investigate a crime, Jaider and Jalderin decide to go and ask the High Justice for permission to question the prisoner, and Eben goes the library to see what information can be obtained there about the assault.

***

Eben calls at the library and is disappointed to find that the Curator has gone home for the rest of the day. Apparently the shock of the assault was too much for him to continue work that day.

***

Jalderin and Jaider arrive at the Caervelyn estate. It is a most impressive looking estate, larger than most noble estates in the city, surrounded by a twelve-foot high wall that is topped with ornate spikes and gargoyles. They walk up the path towards the main building that looks very gothic in design. Statues line the path and stained glass windows can be seen in parts of the house. They are allowed in and request an audience with Lord Jahayle the High Justice.

They only have to wait a few moments before they are led into a well-furnished sitting room. There standing in the middle they see a very tall, middle-aged man that has long straight white hair worn loose down his back and steely grey eyes. He drinks from a wine glass holding a dark red liquid before he turns to speak to them.

"Gentleman, how can the High Justice help you?" Jaider begins to wonder what kind of chief justice this man was. Was he an evil tyrant who judges with an iron hand, was he a man of justice and listened to all case, or was he a lenient man tending to give favour. He has had experience of various types of officials in the past, so to try and gain a better understanding of this one, he uses one of his divinely granted powers and tries to detect any evil intent from the High Justice.

He detects no evil intent.

"I am Jalderin Cormaeril, ranger from Freehaven and protector of the Royal Princess, this is Jaider Lightbringer, a holy knight in the service of Girion. We are investigating the assault on the king today and would like your permission to question the prisoner arrested today for attacking an official with magic." The High Justice swirls his dark red drink around within its glass for a moment before looking up and replying.

"Do you have any evidence that the two events are linked?"

"No." Jalderin reluctantly admits, "However that is what we are hoping to ascertain. Either find a connection or rule them out of the investigation." The High Justice sighs and nods.

"Very well, I will give you permission." He strides across the room and takes a seat at a desk. He pulls some paper out of a drawer, writes on the paper and seals it with wax and his house seal, before walking to Jalderin and Jaider and handing over the writ.

"I wish you luck in your investigation." he says before showing them to the house exit. With the summer evening drawing in, they return to the palace dungeons.

***

Jalderin and Jaider return to the dungeons and find Eben waiting for them.

"No luck, the library curator was shaken up by the attack and had gone home for the day. I thought it best to leave any questioning until tomorrow rather that making him re-live the events today and possibly causing him more stress." Jalderin and Jaider nod and show the writ from the High Justice to Eben.

Eben smiles and waffles about how much this will help and hopefully unlock answers etc. He doesn't pay much attention to what he is saying as he is too busy examining the High Justices house seal and trying to memorise it in case it needed 'reproducing' at a later date. He only manages a brief look at the seal before it is handed to the head jailer, but no one seems to notice him looking at it.

"Right then," says the guard after examining the writ from the High Justice, "which one do you want to question first, the older brother or the younger one?" Jalderin, Jaider and Eben look at each other.

"There are two?" asks Jaider, "we were led to believe only one person was involved in the attack." The jailer shrugs and brings the nearest prisoner, whom happens to be Rowan Helmsblade, the elder brother.

Rowan Helmsblade is led into the room in chains, and is seated by the jailer who cuff's him for a dodgy look.

"Restrain yourself!" Jalderin exclaims to the jailer who obviously doesn't like to see others mistreated. The jailer looks a little shocked but says nothing.

Eben asks Rowan to describe his activities today and his reasons for doing what he did. Rowan explains how they arrived in town, petitioned to see the king, acquired a room at an inn and he was then arrested. He also explains why they are petitioning to see the king, and whom they believe is to blame for their situation.

Finally Rowan reaches under his tunic and lifts out a gold leaf on a gold chain around his neck. "This is my house symbol and proof that what I tell you is true! I risk everything by showing you this, as I fear now I have revealed it, it will be taken from me." The head Jailer takes a step forward to cuff Rowan again, but a glare from Jalderin stops him in his tracks. "Please Sir Knight, will you take it from me and hold it safe until I am cleared of these accusations and am free to take it again?"

Jaider nods and lifts the gold chain from around the prisoners neck, and secures it in his possession. The head jailer then takes Rowan Helmsblade back to his cell.

A couple of quiet grunts can be heard coming from the direction of Rowans cell before the jailer leaves the cell whistling nonchalantly and locks the door. He the heads to the next cell and returns with Zander Helmsblade, also in chains.

Zander immediately falls to his knees in front of Eben, Jaider and Jalderin and starts begging "Please don't beat me sirs, I ain't mean to do nothin wrong." Zander is carefully seated by the jailer and asked to recount his day and explain why he did what he did.

Zander describes the days events and his reasons for doing what he did. All the time Eben, Jaider and Jalderin are growing more surprised by the apparent child-like speech and mannerisms of this fully-grown man. They all agree that his fear seems genuine and he simply seems naive and unfortunate rather than being involved in any criminal master plan to assassinate the king.

Eben, Jaider and Jalderin all agree that as interesting as the brothers tale is, it seems to have nothing to do with their current investigation so Zander is returned to his cell and they thank the head jailer before leaving.

"Go easy on that one, " Eben orders the head jailer, "he genuinely seems to have the mind of a child, and if I heard that you had beaten a child then I would not be happy." The head jailer looks truly affronted at the suggestion.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 26, 2003)

With their visitors gone and the head jailer settling down for a mug of ale, the Helmsblade brothers hold a whispered conversation across their cell wall.

"They said something about an assassination attempt on the king!" exclaims Zander with amazement. "I hope they don't thunk we did it."

"I bet it was Lord Caervelyn behind it." replies Rowan morosely.

"Probably, be good if we could prove it though."

"Of course!" realises Rowan, "if we could prove that it was Lord Caervelyn, it would not only incriminate him, but probably give cause for us to have a re-trial and be declared innocent! Freedom and Revenge in one clean sweep!"

"Yeah!" exclaims Zander, "shame really that we'll probably be executed tomorrow then."

Just then, Rowan gets a strange tingling in his head and feels like he is no longer alone. Suddenly a voice speaks to him.

"Rowan I cannot linger long nor explain, but heed my words, I can save one of you, I have energy just for that, but you must choose which one and now!" Rowan, unsure who this voice belongs to, or where it is originating from is tempted to ask questions, but the sense of urgency in the voice makes him react on instinct instead.

"My brother Zander! Save him please!" is the response he thinks back to the voice. All then goes quiet.

"Zander?......Zander!" Rowan can solicit no reply from his brothers cell. Rowan falls silent and lets depression wash over him for a while.

***

With the evening now getting late Jalderin returns to the Princesses quarters. He checks that her room is safe and that she is sleeping soundly.

He heads to the next room where his sleeping quarters are. He walks over to his window and spends a few moments looking out over the city and at the clear night sky and then he also settles down for the night.

***

With an avenue of investigation still open, Eben heads back to the Seedy Tavern to see if the innkeeper has managed to find out any information.

"All the local groups and organisations are too scared to talk. They won't tell me anything. Which probably means they don't want to get involved in it. Now, if it's so dodgy that they're scared to be involved then there's no way I want to be involved either. I ain't doing any more question askin' on this subject in case I draw anyone's attention."

"That information is not worth fifteen silver pieces." points out Eben.

"Yeah, but I value my life at more than fifteen, so stalemate." retorts the inn keeper. Eben sighs and decides to leave it rather than risk upsetting the inn keeper further.

He returns to his quarters at 'The Travellers Joy' inn, where he sends a carrier pigeon to report on the days events to his superior in the 'Watchers in Grey'. He then settles down for the night.

***

Jaider Lightbringer returns to the temple of Girion for the night. Before he beds down for the evening he finds a Girion follower that works at the temple and shows them the Helmsblade house symbol that Rowan gave him. He asks the follower to research the symbol and find out what he can.

***

Back in the palace dungeons the head jailer is doing his rounds before calling it a night. He checks on Rowan Helmsblade then heads to the next cell and looks in on Zander Helmsblade, only to find that the cell is empty! He gawps silently for a moment before reacting.

"Escape! Prisoner! Escaped! Guards! A Prisoner has escaped!" He takes several attempts to get the words in the right order and make a complete sentence.

He and several guards check the other cells and conduct a thorough search. With worry now beginning to set in, the head jailer decides to fall back on what he knows best. He heads into Rowans cell and beats him unconscious, all the time demanding to know where the other prisoner has gone and how.

Rowan doesn't know, so can't tell and soon passes out from the blows being rained down on his head and face.

***

4th of Highsun, a few days after the beginning of summer

***

Eben wakes up, has his breakfast, goes to library and asks to see the curator.

The curator relates the previous days events and points out that the brothers were outlaws even if they hadn't committed a crime yesterday. Eben asks what the family was guilty of.

The curator provides papers that document the downfall of the Helmsblade family. Apparently the then younger Lord Protector who later became High Justice uncovered a plot. Witnesses were found, questioned and executed. Documents and plans uncovered. It is then noted that while trying to apprehend them they resisted and slew several guards. In retaliation all the family were believed slain.

Eben thanks the Curator and leaves the library.

***

Zander awakes in a comfortable but simple bed, he finds a woollen blanket over himself and can hear no sound except bird song coming in through the open window. Confusion hits him.

He looks around the room. It is furnished with simply wooden furniture; a chest of drawers, dresser, foot chest, feather pillow, wooden door. The room smelled fresh and it smelt like bread was baking nearby. This was definitely not a prison cell. Where was he? What happened? Why did he feel funny?

"You're awake then?" says an old white-haired man stepping into Zanders view.

"Erm.....yes. Is my brother safe?" asks Zander.

"Alas no," replies the elderly man, stroking his white beard. "I only had the power to rescue one of you. You don't remember me do you?"

Zander examines the man in front of him again carefully. Heavy grey robes, seventy or eighty years old, wrinkled face, proud demeanour, heavy wooden walking staff, white hair and beard, ink stained fingers. Nope, he didn't have a clue who this man was. He shook his head.

"I used to work for your father when you were much younger. Incidentally, I expect you feel pretty odd at the moment?" Zander nods. "Well, " continued the old man, "some of that will be the after effects of the magic I used to rescue you, and some of that will be the disguise I have used to make you look different. With you being a wanted man, I thought a disguise would be prudent."

Zander looks down; panic slowly rising in his mind. He had two strange lumps growing out of his chest, and his rear felt much larger than it used to. Also, there was a distinct lack of feeling in an area where he used to have quite prominent feeling. Zander dismissed the obvious explanation and examined her....himself some more. A mirror! he thought, that would help him see why he felt so odd. He looked across the room, found a mirror and took a look.

After five minutes of staring slack-jawed at a mirror, all Zander could manage to say was "How?"

"Magic. A spell that will enable you some room to manoeuvre whilst trying to clear your name. It will take some time to get used to I'm sure, but time is something that you have. After all, the spell is a 'conditional' spell. It will only be lifted once you clear your name.

"Teach me magic?" manages Zander.

"Maybe, one day." agrees the old man.

Zander stares at the mirror for a few more minutes before he slowly starts to accept his situation and begin thinking normally again. "Er....those prison cells were pretty dirty. Could do with a bath?" He asks.

"Hmmmm." says the old man as he frowns suspiciously at the young lady stood in front of him.

***

Daylight creeps through the prison cell window. Rowan Helmsblade rolls over. He's pretty sure he has a couple of broken ribs and his face feels twice the size as normal. He can barely open his eyes and he feels pretty sorry for himself. His only light at this time of darkness is the hope that his brother is safe and may be able to help him escape too.

***

Jalderin wakes and dresses. The princesses breakfast is brought in on a tray. He tastes it for her to check for poisons. Seemed fine.

***

Jaider arises, dons his heavy paladin armour and heads to the library. He speaks to the curator and finds out much the same information as Eben found out.

He does also find out that Lord Caervelyn had a fast rise to power, was from a merchant family that bought lots of lands and titles. He rose to the position of High Justice and serves the kingdom well. He is very well thought of and supported the King both diplomatically and militarily in the past.

Jaider also sees the Helmsblade family tree, with Rowan and Zander on it.

He checks out the Girion section in the library on his way out.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 27, 2003)

With five updates now in place, I thought I'd take the opportunity to ask people for some feedback.

This is my first story hour, so I'm open to comments on pretty much everything, from writing style, grammar mistakes, suggestions for improvements, etc.

Is it too detailed or long winded in places?

Is it clear and understandable?  (I've got a bad habbit of describing the scene I see in my head, but forgetting to mention a key element, like "oh yeah, did I mention this is taking place underwater?" etc).

One thing I am consciously trying to do is to mention details about each character multiple times, so that readers really can develop a clear mental image of each character.  Eg, refer to characters with their full names, refer to characters by ethnic origins, refer to character by profession/class.

I'd be interested to hear if that comes across okay to people, or even if i'm trying too hard and being a bit blatant with it.

Story hour bonus points to anyone who guesses which of the characters I'm playing (and no Neo, you're not allowed to join in .

Oh and Tumakhunter, if you're still fond of the Helmsblade brothers, then thanks to some masterful DM'ing from Neo, you might find the next two updates very interesting.

Which reminds me, you can 'nominate' someone else to be a member of the RBDM club can't you?


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jun 30, 2003)

Margarian Daramai slowly awakes with an uncomfortable feeling in his ribs. He rolls over on the wet grass and opens his eyes. It takes him a moment to remember where he is. Ah yes, in that city, still they've got some nice big gardens here. Now, that pain in his ribs, what was...ah, the city guards stood around staring at him, that must have been the cause.

"Come on, get yourself up and move along. We don't take kindly to vagrants in this city. Find somewhere proper to sleep next time!"

Margarian heaves himself off the ground, staggers slightly, and then straightens. "I guess that ale was stronger than I thought. Must remember to get some more of it", he mutters to himself. He spends a couple of moments stretching himself, an activity that is accompanied by little popping sounds from various parts of his body. Then he heads off to find an inn and some breakfast.

Before long he finds himself outside an inn within the Noble District. The sign outside is rather confusing to him. He can't read the writing under it, but it looks like it is accompanied by a picture of an armoured cake? Shaking his head in confusion he walks inside.

"Good morning Sir and welcome to the Studly Muffin. What can I get you?" asks a barmaid. Margarian decides he must still be drunk from the previous night. He could have sworn she said that the inn was called 'The Studly Muffin'.

"Erm....I'll have four chickens please." replied Margarian.

"Four chickens? Okay, anything else with that? Some potatoes, bread?"

"Ale." Margarian replies before taking a seat. Glancing around he sees that only one other table is taken, and that is by four rough looking mercenary types.

"Somethin' round here stinks. And I reckon its you." one of the mercenaries announces in Margarians general direction. No stranger to combat, Margarian assesses his chances. Four on one, lightly armoured foes, carrying daggers each, noble area of town, plenty of guards around. He decides it might be best to let this one pass.

"Yeah, it's me." Margarian announces whilst sniffing his armpits. He turns his back on them and picks at his nails with a dagger while he waits for his food to arrive.

***

"Have you found my brother yet?" Rowan Helmsblade ventures as a guard is passing his cell. He holds his breath and hopes to not be beaten for asking.

"No." is the guards terse reply.

"Am I allowed to see a druid?"

"No."

"How long have I got until the High Justice next visits?"

"This afternoon."

Rowan decides not to push the guard for any more information and falls silent again.

***

Jaider Lightbringer and Eben Hakkan meet up in the palace grounds that morning. They discuss possible avenues of investigation to follow and eventually decide to look into the finely crafted throwing dagger that was found within the kings quarters.

"There is a good smith within the palace grounds," points out Jaider, "I suggest we ask him if he has seen similar work before." They agree and head to see Harbromm Goodman at the Royal Arms Smithy.

"What do you want?" the seven-foot tall smith asks as Eben arrives.

"I'd like to know what you can tell me about this knife." Eben asks as he hands the knife over to the smith.

"What about it?" Harbromm asks, casually looking it over. Eben senses some hostility emanating from the smith, and decides to keep things as polite and brief as possible.

"I'd like to know if you recognise its style or likely region of origin. Also, a suggestion of what type of person it was crafted for and why." The smith spends a couple more moments looking it over before casually tossing it back at Eben, whom catches it deftly.

"It looks to be of Khadish origin, a bit like you." The smith says with a look of distaste. "It looks to me like a weapon intended to kill. So I suggest it belongs to a professional killer of some description." He folds his broad arms in a defensive stance implying he has no more to say on the subject.

"Thank you, most helpful." Eben replies as he and Jaider leave the smithy.

***

Back in the Studly Muffin Inn, Margarian Daramai has just finished his fourth whole chicken. He has endured snide comments from the four mercenaries in the corner throughout his meal, ignoring them as best he can. The barmaid didn't help his mood when she came over to tell him that if he was going to start a fight then he better leave.

He stands and stretches again. Pop, crack, pop, crack. He pays for his meal and ale, and heads for the door. "See you outside lads." he suggests as he passes by the four mercenaries. The four rise and follow him out.

"Right, you got a problem?" He asks.

"No, you got a problem." One replies. They square off for a few moments and trade insults, neither side seeming eager to be the one that makes the first move. After a minute Margarian smirks at them and backs away. The four mercenaries head back in the inn, looking disappointed but a little relieved too.

Margarian heads towards the temple of Girion, to see if his companion Jaider Lightbringer is within. On the way there he muses over why he seems to be getting such a bed reception from the people in this town. Sure, he isn't the freshest smelling person in the city, but he's smelt a lot worse. It can't be things he's said, as he's had bad attitude before he's even spoken to people. He finally comes to the conclusion that it must be his armour that upsets people. There must be something about splint mail armour, with large metal spikes that have bloodstains on them, that upsets people.

He arrives at the temple and asks the first person he sees if they have seen Jaider the paladin around. The reply is a scream and the person runs away as fast as they can. He gets the same reaction from the next two people he asks, but the fourth person manages to stammer that Jaider was last seen going towards the royal palace. Margarian sighs, thanks them and sets off toward the palace.

Like a slowly boiling kettle, Margarian can feel his temper slowly rising as he heads towards the palace. Several more days in this city and he might just boil over. Perhaps he should head back and find those mercenaries later; that should relieve some frustrations. The palace guards better not hassle him too much, as he knows it would be a mistake to lose his temper with those guys.

He arrives at the palace gates and approaches the gate guards, trying to look as open, friendly and alert as he can. The guards give him a shifty glance but refrain from passing comment.

"I understand that Jaider Lightbringer, holy knight of Girion is within the palace. I'd like to see him. Here," he pauses and reaches into his backpack, "that's a letter from him asking me to meet him. That's proof for yer."

The guards looks surprised but after checking that Margarians greatsword is peace knotted, one of them agrees to take him to see Jaider.

Margarian is led around the side of the palace and towards a low building with a large chimney. There he sees Jaider and a Khadish man emerge from the building and head towards them.

Margarian and Eben are introduced to each other. Eben seems to accept Margarian after asking Jaider if he was willing to vouch for the newcomer. To which Jaider agreed that he would. The three of them head back to up the kings quarters to check for any clues they might have missed the first time around.

***

After a most stimulating and educational bath, Zander Helmsblade dries herself off and looks around for something to wear. She checks the bedroom where she awoke. There is no sign of the elderly man around, but he has left a tunic and under garments on the bed for her to wear. Zander pulls on the tunic and examines herself in the full-length mirror nearby.

"You know it's strange," she ponders looking at her new form, "but I'm sure this outfit is designed to make my rear look bigger than it really is. Perhaps all womens outfits are like this and I've never notice before?". She dismisses the thought and turns back to the bed. She notices a dagger also laid on the bed, and a sheathe fastened to the tunic that seems a perfect fit for it.

She ponders a moment. Uncertainty fills her thoughts. She isn't sure how to act in this new female form, how people will react to her, what is normal, is she more vulnerable like this? She certainly feels it. So she picks up the dagger and puts it in the sheathe before heading down the stairs.

It's soon pretty clear that the elderly man who rescued her has gone out somewhere, so Zander spends nearly an hour looking around the house. All the time growing more and more restless and fearful for the safety of her brother.

"Well, if I don't look anything like Zander Helmsblade," she reasons, "then I can walk freely around the city without fear of being arrested. I'll head to the palace and checkout the dungeon from the outside, perhaps I'll be able to see a way to rescue my brother."

***

Jalderin manages to excuse himself from the Princesses company and heads up to the kings quarters. He finds Jaider, Eben and a scruffy looking man in there searching the room. Jaider offers introductions.

"Jalderin Cormaeril this is Margarian Daramai, a plainsman from the south, old friend of mine and someone I trust. Margarian Daramai this is Jalderin Cormaeril, Ranger from Freehaven, and protector of the royal princess at the request of the king." The two exchange nods and continue searching the room.

After the four of them turn up no new clues in the kings quarters, they discuss and decide to follow up investigations with Farouk Aziz at 'Refined Clothing'. They head down the tower, out the palace and across the city to the shop.

***

"Gentlemen, good day to you!" Farouk Aziz cries across his shop as the four enter 'Refined Clothing'. "You sir!" He exclaims pointing at Eben, "that is a most fine set of clothing you are wearing. Please pass my compliments on to the tailor next time you see him." The Khadish shopkeeper obviously remembered selling the outfit to a more 'streetwise' looking Eben a day earlier. He didn't want to cause any embarrassment by saying so, but acknowledged Eben by complimenting his own workmanship.

"Thank you, Mr Aziz." Eben replies nodding his head and spreading his hands palm upwards. Jaider steps forward and addresses Farouk.

"Sir, I'm afraid that I need to ask you more questions regarding the people whom bought the material we discussed. Can you tell me more of the Arilanan man whom bought some, what can you tell me about him?"

"Well let me see, hmmm, yes, he was between five and six feet tall, had dark hair, a beard of the same colour, he was well dressed, had jewellery and some rings. I think I would recognise him if I saw him again, but I haven't seen him since that day." Eben steps forward, and displays the throwing dagger they found in the kings quarters.

"Did you by any chance see if he was carrying a dagger like this?" The four wait with baited breath while the Khadish merchant examines the dagger.

"This dagger is of Khadish design is it not?" Eben nods. "No, he was not carrying a dagger like this. However, the noble lady whom also bought some of the camel hair material, she had two or three of knives like these tucked into her belt."

"Are you absolutely sure of that?" Jalderin asks.

"Yes, totally sure. I'm no weapon smith, but they were the same size, same shape and same design."

"And what can you remember of this noble woman that bought the material?" Jaider asks.

"I can remember that it was the daughter of the High Justice, Lord Caervelyn. She has bought a couple of outfits from me in the past, most of them usually of finer quality than the camel hair one." The four exchange surprised and then worried looks.

"Thank you again Mr Aziz," Jaider said, "you have done the kingdom of Sarivale a great service today."

"It was an honour." He replied, as the four filed out the shop.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 1, 2003)

After spending an hour circumnavigating the palace grounds and paying particular attention to the courtyard entrance to the dungeons, Zander Helmsblade is growing bored and frustrated yet again. She stamps her foot and then pauses when she realises that she never used to stamp her foot when angry. This gender switching and disguise was most confusing. Although it did seem to have a couple of advantages; she'd received more than a couple nods and smiles from city guards, where before she would have been told not to loiter.

With no chance of freeing her brother from the palace dungeons, Zander tried to think of another plan. Perhaps, finding out a little more about the enemy would help, she reasoned. Using her newfound charm and a little luck, she should be able to make her way into the High Justice's house and find out something.

One quick question was all it took her to find out the location of the Caervelyn estate. She headed over there and formulated her plan on the way; feigning illness should get her inside, once there she might be able to look around, or ask an innocent question or two. Yes, this should work out quite nicely.

Concealed in a doorway across the street she spends a few moments watching the guards patrolling the Caervelyn estate. She soon spots the routine of their patrol, and when none were in sight she runs across the street and lays down where they would find her moments later.

Sure enough, the guard patrol rounded the corner and saw her laid on the street, looking unconscious.

"Milady! Are you okay?" cried a guard rushing over to the slumped form. "Hey Sarge! You might want to take a look at this!". Another guard came running over.

"Bleedin' heck! The Lord will have a fit if he sees her in this condition. Quick, help me get her inside!" And so the two guards carry Zander, feigning unconsciousness, into the Caervelyn house.

Once inside, Zander feels herself being carried up a staircase, into a room and laid down on a bed. This was better than she could have hoped for! Time to wake up, ask a few questions and maybe try to get a look around.

"Where am I? What happened?" Zander asks, pretending to slowly wake up and be confused.

"We don't know what happened milady. Don't worry though, Lord Caervelyn will be here soon, we sent for him as soon as we found you." A slight moment of panic rose in Zanders throat as she realised she would be being questioned by the High Justice again. She managed to calm herself though when she realised that she would be able to hide behind the anonymity of her disguise, and act confused.

***

Jalderin, Jaider, Eben and Margarian return to the palace, concerned discussion quietly taking place all along the way there.

"Surely it can't be the High Justice's own daughter behind the assassination attempt?" Eben asked.

"Behind it? Sounds more like she planned, and executed it to me." Margarian pointed out.

"It does seem contrived." Jalderin added thoughtfully.

"Regardless, we must tread carefully," Eben pointed out, "it is a political tightrope that we are walking along, and I would hate to see anyone get hurt." All murmed words of agreement. Jaider nodded thoughtfully before replying.

"I suggest we take the path of authority. We inform the princess of the situation and ask her for a writ declaring that we have permission to question, and if necessary arrest the High Justice's daughter." Jalderin, Eben and Margarian all nodded.

The princess is shocked by the news, but does reveal that she has always had a low opinion of the High Justice's daughter. She soon writes the writ though and allows them to take five of the royal guards to ensure everything looks as official as possible.

***

It is with a good degree of nervousness that Jaider, Jalderin, Eben, Margarian and the five guards arrive at the Caervelyn estate and ask to see the High Justice and his daughter. They are shown in and the High Justice comes through to see them within a few moments. A frown appears on his face as he sees the royal guards present.

"Sirs, what can I help you with? Any leads in your search for the kings attacker?" He asks, gesturing for them to take seats should they wish to. There is a slight pause before anyone replies; obviously no one wants to be the one that breaks the news to Lord Caervelyn. Before the pause grows too awkward, Jalderin speaks up.

"Yes, we have had some success in tracking down the kings attacker. We have uncovered a number of clues, and I'm afraid that they all point to your daughter. Sir." There is a slightly longer pause this time before the High Justice replies.

"Preposterous suggestion! How dare you suggest such a thing! This is an outrage!" The high justice loses his normally calm composure and seems furious by the accusation. "Unless you have proof to back up this accusation, then heads will roll!" Calming words are spoken by the group, and assurances are made that there is evidence, everything is above board and will be done with a fair and even hand. The High Justice calms down a little and reads through the princesses writ that is presented to him.

"Very well." He finally agrees, "let us go and see my daughter, to see what light she can shed on the subject. I must warn you though that I have been informed that she was taken ill earlier today. So please do not put her under any undue pressure." The High Justice leads them all up a flight of stairs, along a very well decorated corridor and into a luxurious bedroom.

The group and guards all file into the bedroom and there before them they see a bed. On the bed lays a young woman, wearing a camel hair tunic with a finely crafted throwing dagger tucked into her belt. Eyebrows are raised and people momentarily relax as it appears that proving her guilt might be a lot easier than first thought.

"Daughter, how are you feeling? I hear you were not well?" Lord Caervelyn asks, approaching the young woman laid on the bed.

Zander Helmsblades' head spun. Daughter? Why was the High Justice calling her 'daughter'? Why did he have the men with him who were investigating the kings assassination attempt? Acting confused came easy to Zander as she spoke.

"Wha....who....where am I?...What's going on?...erm...father."

"You've been ill my dear, you passed out, some of our guards found you. You're okay now though." The High Justice spent a moment stroking the young womans head and telling her to lay back and relax. Zander felt sick. What was going on?

"Now dear," the High Justice continued, "these men are here to ask you a few questions. Please answer them honestly and I'm sure everything will be fine." Zander was sure that the High Justice was fighting to hide a wry smile as he spoke. Which was when Zander realised, she was being set up!

Confusion was being replaced with understanding within Zanders head, and she didn't like it one bit. "I...a...er...um...I", grasping on to the first plan to come to mind, she changed her tactics. "Okay, I guess the game's up. I'm not taking the blame for you this time though father!"

Absolute surprise and shock covered the High Justices' face. He turned speechless towards the party from the royal palace. He looked grieved for a moment with a single tear rolling down his cheek, before speaking.

"As High Justice of this City, I feel it my duty....to stand aside in this investigation. The conflict of interests is too strong, and...in the interest of fairness, I cannot be involved. Please take my daughter to the palace for questioning; I will not stand in your way. Although I will accompany you to see that she is treated fairly."

Zander had been set up again. The man that had been the bane of her fathers life and had brought it to an abrupt end and taken everything from him, would now do the same again to the next generation of Helmsblades. Curse him!

"Could I make use of your facilities?" Jalderin enquired, breaking the tension that had built up. The High Justice nods and Jalderin follows a guard out of the room. The rest of the royal party have a quick search of the room for more evidence while Jalderin is gone.

***

"So, what are relations like between the high justice and his daughter?" Jalderin casually asks the guard as they walk along the corridor.

"They're somewhat distant. The High Justice wants the best for her, but she's strong minded and doesn't always listen." Jalderin nodded, allowing the guard to continue. "He doesn't approve of some of the miscreants that she mixes with in the city, she doesn't care." 

Jalderin manages to pry no more from the guard, and returns to the bedroom after his trip to the toilet.

***

"Aha!" exclaims Margarian just as Jalderin re-enters the room. "A secret cabinet hidden in the bed head, and containing a bottle of poison!"

Zander felt like breaking into tears. How could she have been set up so well? She thought she had been acting of her own accord, but really she had been walking deeper and deeper into a very well laid trap. A definite sinking feeling began to descend upon her heart. There was no way she would be able to talk her way out of this, nothing short of a miracle would save her now.

Zander is arrested and marched back to the palace dungeon. The High Justice insists on accompanying her to the dungeon, but agrees to let her be questioned in private once he sees that she is okay.

***

Having had half an hour to think over her story and decide what to tell her captors, Zander Helmsblade still has no idea what to say or how to get herself out of this trouble. So with a deep sigh, she turns to Jalderin, Jaider, Eben and Margarian and she resorts to telling the truth.

"You're not going to believe me when I say this, but you have already questioned me over the attack on the king. You see, I...am Zander Helmsblade." She looked round to each of her captors in turn. None of them even batted an eyelid at such a wild claim. Did they believe her, or simply assume she was telling a wild story? Regardless, she could think of nothing else to do but continue with the truth.

She explained how she was questioned, what was asked, what answers she gave, how she was rescued from the prison, where she found the dress and knife, and how she ended up in the Caervelyn Estate. She was met with more silence.

"Well, check with my brother, he's still in the prison here somewhere. Ask him something only he and I would know. I broke my arm falling out of a tree when I was five. Only he would know about that, ask him!" Reluctantly, they agree to check that fact with Rowan Helmsblade.

"I'm sorry sirs, but you can't see Rowan Helmsblade, protocol and that." Was the response from the guard in charge of Rowan Helmsblade. "You'll have to get permission again to speak with him."

Eben spends a few moments trying to persuade the guard to let them talk with Rowan. Eben points out how they technically already have permission and that it was all in the name of saving the king. However the guard is adamant that he they cannot speak to the prisoner without another writ from the High Justice.

Margarian feels his temper reaching boiling point at all the red tape they are having to proceed through. He threatens the guard with violence if he doesn't let us speak with Rowan Helmsblade. The guard flees crying "My boss will hear about this!"

Finally, with only a door blocking his way, Margarian shouts down the passageway to the cell where Rowan is being held, and asks him for details about whether his brother had even broken any bones.

Curiously, Rowan does indeed verify the broken bone story, leaving even more confusion in the pool of investigation.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 16, 2003)

Upon returning to his duties as the Princesses protector, Jalderin informs the princess of the current situation and the arrest that has been made.

"That bitch!" exclaims the princess. "She always was far too attractive for her own good anyway. I'm not surprised that she's involved though considering the miscreants she socialises with."

Jalderin pricks his ears up and asks "Miscreants?"

"Yes, Zelda Caervelyn is quite well known for the terrible company she keeps. Knaves, scoundrels, toffs and dandy's the lot of them. They live off their parents wealth, and don't give a damn about anything except their own debauched desires."

"They might be able to shed some light on her and her activities, do you know where she meets these people?"

The princess pauses for a moment and raises her chin a little before she replies.

"Well, obviously as the princess royal I have never been there myself, but I have heard that they meet at the 'Three Feathers' club in the noble district. Here, i'll give you directions. Oh and you can't go dressed like that. Guard! Fetch the royal tailor, and we'll have to do something about your hair, and a bath, take a bath immediately or you will not even be allowed in the place." The princess is a flurry with orders and soon has servants running all over the place to make Jalderin looking more presentable. He bears it all with a mild scowl and is soon transformed to look quite a dandy young man.

"Yes, and a feather in your hat will cap it off nicely." The princess states, admiring her handiwork.

"NO! No feather, thank you, your highness, this is.....fine as it is. Do you have any advice for me, I'm not used to hanging out with fancy people." The princess rests one finger on her cheek and sighs.

"Don't order more than you can afford, and don't embarrass me. Oh and here, take 5 gold pieces in case you need to look flash. People talk more if you buy them drinks." Jalderin nods slowly and heads out the room. He informs Jaider and Eben where he is going and heads towards the 'Three Feathers' club.

***

Meanwhile, Eben Hakkan and Jaider Lightbringer go to the palace infirmary and speak with Fellonius the royal physician. They present him with the bottle of poison found in the bed head of Zelda Caervelyn and advise him that it is probably the same poison that has been used upon the king.

Fellonius thanks them and sets to work trying to identify the poison and find and antidote to cure the king. Eben uses the authority of his royal advisors badge to double the guard around the physician until an antidote is found and the king is cured.

***

After speaking with the royal physician, Eben heads back to the cells of the Helmsblade brothers. He doesn't announce his arrival though, he uses his training and stealth to quietly sneak up toward the cells and eavesdrop on them while he skulks in the shadowy corridor between the cells.

"Hello? Is someone there?" Rowan Helmsblade asks. He thought he heard someone approaching but can see no sign of anyone nearby.

Half an hour passes.

Zander formulates a plan from her cell. She tears a strip of material from her dress, all the time ignoring the waggling eyebrows from the dirty old man in the cell opposite. She then uses a sharp edge on her cell bars to cut her hand and writes in blood on the material. She writes:

Plan B

Z 


Finally she uses her arcane powers to conjure up an invisible magical hand, that carries the blood stained material down towards Rowans cell.

Eben watches on, wary but curious.

Rowan Helmsblade sees the material, picks it up, reads it and hangs it from his cell wall. He then calls out asking, "Zander?"

A female voice he doesn't recognise replies, "Yes its me, but magicked into a bird!"

"What nonsense is this?" Rowan asks, "you speak with a forked tongue devil woman!"

"Trust me Rowan I speak the truth, tonight we should do as you said."

"As I said? I said nothing, how do I know you speak the truth, give me one reason to trust anyone in this city."

"Because the Helmsblades line may die with us in here and because when I was six you fell in the river and I used my magic to get you out!"

"Aye, I remember that!" Rowan replies, "your 'magic' held me under for a long while. If it hadn't been for the land, particularly old man willow coming to my rescue, I would have drowned. And now look where you magic has got me!! Maybe I should have taught you the art of combat instead of the pen!"

"I told you before," Zander iterates, "if I hadn't held you down then that orc would have seen you! Right anyway, tonight as you said before, the cell next and opposite."

Rowan warily and wearily agrees, "Very well...as you say, plan B it is, be sure to pull the bedding close to myself otherwise it will not work."

Eben listens quietly from the shadows. With coded communications, magic and a series of prepared plans he is no longer convinced that the two brothers are as bumbling and innocent as they first appeared.

***

Jalderin Cormaeril follows the princesses directions and is soon stood outside the 'Three Feathers' club. A pair of heavily muscled half-orcs stand outside the building, ensuring that only the right kind of person gets in. Jalderin soon finds out that the 'right kind of person' is the kind that gives them money. He pays them a silver each and enters the establishment.

He emerges into a large room that is filled with people, chatter and exotic smelling smoke. He casts his eyes around the room, searching for his targets. It is several moments before he notices the serving girl stood by his side waiting for him to order a drink. However once he does spot her he also immediately notices that she and all the other serving girls are naked from the waist up!

"Erm....wine?....something nice please, a bottle...I think?" Jalderin ventures.

"Drus Ice Wine milord? One gold piece a bottle and it really is an excellent drink. It's light blue-green in colour, served chilled. It's flavour is slightly anniseed but otherwise fruity and it's scent in lightly minty." Jalderin nods and continues looking around the room. His opinion of the place soon drops even further with each second. The clientele appear to have no shame, with several men and women almost performing an orgy in one corner of the room. He contains his disgust and meanders around the room, listening to conversations. Eventually he finds what he thinks is the 'miscreants' in questions.

"Yes, party later on, over at Lord Flash's place."

"Lord Flash? Woof woof! Ha ha ha."

"Am surprised Zelda isn't around this evening, she's not one to miss a good party." At this point, Jalderin joins the conversation.

"Aldoras Red's the name What!" The nobles briefly look Jalderin up and down; one spots the bottle of wine hanging from his hand.

"Drus Ice Wine? Well, don't be a stranger Aldoras Red, pour us a glass and make yourself comfortable!" the noble intones, while absent-mindedly fondling the breast of the serving girl. Eager to have his business over and done with Jalderin gets straight to the point of his visit.

"Heard you mention Zelda, Zelda Caervelyn I assume?"

"Why, fancy her do you?" suggests a young male, a possibility of jealousy creeping into his voice.

"Oo-er" adds another.

"Well," continues Jalderin, "just thought I'd mention that you're not likely to see her today, not after what I witnessed." Jalderin can almost hear people attention turn to him as the possibility of new gossip enters the conversation.

An attractive young lady that was apparently paying no attention to the conversation stops kissing her lover momentarily and asks "And what did you witness?", before she resumes her kissing and appears to pay even less attention than before.

"Well, I saw her being led away in chains by some of the palace guards, and then just happened to hear the same guards talking later off duty. It seems she has been accused of some heinous crime against the king." Jalderin stops and as casually as possible tries to judge everyone's reaction to the news. No one gives acts surprised or gives away any sign of concern.

"Well, she never did follow in her fathers footsteps."

"True, her father was forever paying her cast offs to keep quiet."

Jalderin continues to chat for a while but can solicit no more useful information from the group. Although one of them does agree that Khadish clothing could be coming back into fashion, which might explain why Zelda had been wearing some. So Jalderin leaves the purchased wine and beats a hasty retreat back to the palace. Once there he scrubs off the perfume smell and changes back into his own, less-formal clothing.

He goes to find Jaider and reports on how his outing went.

***

Bored and feeling out of place in the royal palace, Margarian Daramai heads back into the city. Feeling the need to get back in touch with nature he asks around to see if there is a druid in the city. He is told though in no uncertain terms that there is no practicing druid in the city as that would be blasphemy to Girion.

Feeling a little disgruntled, Margarian heads into the nearest inn, the Fox and Hare and orders some beef and ale.

***

Back in the palace dungeons, the Helmsblade brothers are attempting to put plan B into action. Zander summons another magical invisible hand and uses it to move the straw floor and bedding to the front of the cell opposite Rowan, his brother. Rowan then calls upon his druidic powers to tap into the strength of the land and call forth fire upon the straw. Alas, the confines of the prison and the civilisation of the city mean that his connection to nature is diminished and he fails to tap the land.

Eben decides he has eavesdropped enough and stealthily sneaks away from the brothers cells. Unfortunately for him, Zander Helmsblade sees movement in the shadows and casts a sleep spell at him. Three prisoners in their cells immediately fall asleep, but the shadowy figure moves along the corridor and out of sight.

"Be wary of the Helmsblade prisoners down there." Eben reports to the head jailer. "They are plotting their escape and are likely to try and create a distraction to do so. Be ware of magic around them and do not carry the keys to their cells with you if you head down to them." The jailer nods his understanding and Eben leaves.

***

Margarian finishes his meal and returns to the palace at about the same time as Eben leaves the dungeons. They both arrive at the palace chapel at the same time and discuss the investigation so far with Jalderin and Jaider.

"Well, the Helmsblade brothers might not be as innocent as the first appeared." Eben reports. "I believe that the person we arrested earlier is Zander Helmsblade, enchanted to look like a woman. She....he...it has totally convinced Rowan Helmsblade of the case anyway and they do appear to have knowledge of each other that only they would know." All present nod thoughtfully.

"They also appear to some escape plans pre-made, magical abilities at their disposal and a complete lack of regard for law and authority. I don't have any more evidence that they are mixed up in the kings poisoning, but I am starting to come to think that they may come from a family of poor repute."

"So if that is Zander Helmsblade," Jaider asks, "then where is the real Zelda Caervelyn?"

"Perhaps the High Justice knows." Margarian suggests. "And who was it that used the magic to change Zanders appearance?"

"At the risk of being treasonous, could the Princess be involved?" Eben asks. A sharp in-take of breath is the only reply he gets. "Well, she would stand to lead if the king was indisposed. She also could steer the investigation any way she chooses, to implicate some and clear others." The idea is toyed with but considered un-likely.

Eventually the group decide to check out the room at the inn where the Helmsblade brothers were staying, in the hope that evidence can be found to clear or convict them.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 22, 2003)

Jalderin, Jaider and Eben go to the inn where the Helmsblade Brothers were staying. Once inside, the innkeeper behind the bar looks them over and addresses them.

"You guys palace officials? Come about that guy upstairs in the room have you?" The three have no idea what the man is talking about, but Eben, eager to seize every advantage they can in uncovering the plot agrees with the innkeeper.

"Yes that's right, we've come about that guy upstairs. Which room is he in?"

"Room two, above the tap room there." He gestures to a stairway at the side of the room. Jalderin goes outside and into the alleyway at the side of the inn to ensure that no one leaves the room from the window. Eben and Jaider head upstairs to room two.

After a few minutes knocking, they try the door and find it locked. Checking the keyhole shows the key to be in the lock on the other side. Eben suggests to the innkeeper that on official palace business he should user his master key to let them into the room. A silver piece ensures that the innkeeper agrees.

Jaider turns the door handle and pushes the door slowly open. Inside laid on the bed is the sleeping form of Zander Helmsblade. Eben slowly steps into the room and moves over to the bed. He removes the long sword and dagger from Zanders belt, being sure to not wake him, then steps back and motions for Jaider to enter. Jaider does so, walks over to the window and signals to Jalderin in the alleyway below to come up and join them. He does so. While waiting for Jalderin to come up, Eben gives the room a quick search. He notices mud on the bottom of Zanders boots, and a lump inside the mattress that Zander is laid on.

When Jalderin arrives at the room, the three try to awake Zander Helmsblade. They nudge him, prod him, shake him and eventually try slapping him, but he will not wake up.

"We don't know if this truly is Zander Helmsblade or not." Jaider points out.

"True, but if it is then he is a wanted criminal, and if it isn't then I'm sure whoever it is knows something concerning this plot." Jalderin replies before picking the sleeping form up and putting him over his shoulder to take back to the palace.

Eben slits open the side of the mattress and removes the lump from inside it. Removing the leather wrapping from the lump reveals another Khadish throwing dagger, with a coloured ichor on the blade.

"Possibly the same poison as was used on the king." Jaider suggests. They take the dagger with them and head back to the palace, meeting up with the plainsman, Margarian on the way.

***

Once back at the royal palace, Jalderin searches the sleeping form of Zander Helmsblade and finds a note hidden about his person. It reads:

"MUST REMEMBER - When I was six years old I broke my arm and also held my brother under the water with a spell to prevent an orc from seeing him. He thought I was trying to kill him."

"Intriguing." Comments Jalderin. "It looks as though this sleeping person has been told to impersonate Zander Helmsblade, and has been given personal information about them that should be able to verify they are who they claim to be."

"So, we have the body of Zelda Caervelyn in a prison cell whom claims to be Zander Helmsblade, and we have the body of Zander Helmsblade that appears to be someone else who has been told pretend to be Zander Helmsblade?" asks Margarian. Jaider, Jalderin and Eben all nod. "So what's the bounty on Zander Helmsblade and can I beat him up yet?"

"No!" the three others answer in unison. They send for the royal physicians assistant, who turns up promptly and introduces himself as Phil.

"Phil, we need you to examine this man, work out why he won't wake up and then wake him up." Eben asks, showing Phil the sleeping body. Phil spends several minutes examining the body and performing some simple tests before he turns and announces his diagnosis.

"He appears to be under the influence of a man-made chemical, something alchemical. I can try to counteract it, but it will take me an hour to make the compound and probably another hour for it to work." They agree and gesture for Phil to begin his work. "I must warn you though," he adds, "the patient may only be awake for moments, he could lapse into a deep sleep again at any point." Phil then sets to work very carefully mixing ingredients and compounds to form the remedy.

He completes his work and returns to his quarters. Taking a sample of the mud from Zander Helmsblade's boot with him to analyse in the mean time.

***

By mid afternoon Zander Helmsblade slowly stirs from his sleep and his eyelids eventually open. He looks around himself at the people stood around, all looking at him quite sternly.

"Who are you?" Eben asks.

"Zander Helmsblade" he replies.

"How did you escape?"

"Escape from where?" Zander asks with a frown.

"What is the last thing you remember?"

"Myself and my brother arrived in the city this morning, we got a room at an inn and then....I don't know what happened. Where am I? What's going on?" Ignoring the questions, Eben ploughs on with his inquisition.

"How old are you?"

"Eighteen."

"Have you ever broken a bone in your body?"

"Dunno, maybe as a kid, can't remember." Eben senses the person impersonating Zander Helmsblade is floundering slightly, so he tries to lull them into a false sense of security and then trick them into slipping up.

"We need to confirm that you are Zander Helmsblade, can you give us some information that only you and your brother would know. Perhaps a tale of something when you were younger?" Zander Helmsblade then eagerly launches into his story of the orc, his brother and holding him underwater with his magic.

"Excellent!", compliments Eben, "that was exactly what we were looking for. Now, just to make sure, tell us a second tale." Eben stands back, arms folded, a look of smug triumph on his face. The look soon fades though as he realises the only answer forth coming from Zander Helmsblade is the soft snoring of someone in a deep sleep.

"Damn it! I should have seen that one coming." Eben kicks a chair, the frustration of the investigation getting to him.

"Never mind, it's progress at least." Jaider says, patting Eben on the shoulder in condolence. "But our new question is, who would have known the tale of the brothers, the orc and the riverbank, other than the brothers and ourselves?"

"The Jailer?" Margarian suggests.

"Exactly, so now we have another person to be wary of."

Jalderin adds, "So the Jailer must be working for whomever is behind all this, or someone else in the chain of authority must be. Either way its leads us to someone on the inside and not an outside nation."

***

Just after they leave the sleeping Zander Helmsblade, they bump into the High Justice, Lord Caervelyn.

"How is my daughter? I hope that you are taking good care of her!"

"The Jailer is taking good care of her Milord." Jalderin replies.

"Good, good. So, how goes the investigation?"

"Milord, do you have any relations with the Khadish nation?" Jaider interjects.

"No. Not particularly." The high justice replies frowning.

"The investigation is confusing." Jalderin admits. "We seem to be going in circles with clue trails one way or another."

"Tell me milord," Eben asks, "has your daughter been in trouble before?"

"Alas yes, she's done various rabble rousing, been accused of theft, she's offended other noble families, and other things."

"But as High Justice, does that not cause you problems milord?"

"It causes my purse problems, but not me problems." The High Justice replies.

"Ah, I see." Eben says nodding solemnly.

"Right, now if you'll excuse me, I'll be going to pay my daughter a visit. Good day to you and good luck with your further investigations." The High Justice leaves in the direction of the prison cells.

***

"So....Daughter....how are you?" The High Justice asks, taking his time on the word 'Daughter'. From her cell, Zelda Caervelyn (who claims to be Zander Helmsblade) take a moment before answering.

"Things are fine....Father....the food is not quite what I'm used to though. Perhaps you can arrange for some wine and veal to be sent down for me?" Lord Justice grinds his teeth for a moment before consenting. Rowan Helmsblade watches on from two cells down the corridor with interest.

"Oh and Father, that Helmsblade boy two cells down, he says his family is accused of a crime. What are they accused of?" Lord Caervelyn glances down to Rowan Helmsblade, a look of distaste bordering on a snarl appears on his face. It is still there when he looks back at his 'daughter' and replies to her.

"Don't you know? Really daughter, you should have paid more attention in your history lessons. The Helmsblade family was found guilty of murder, treason, conspiracy, theft, the list goes on and on. A most unpleasant family I think you'll agree....daughter." Zelda Caervelyn turns her back on the High Justice and ignores him. He soon leaves.

***

Phil, the Royal Physicians assistant returns to see Jaider, Jalderin, Eben and Margarian.

"The soil on those boots. There are two possible locales, based on the concentration of minerals and the purity of the water I surmised that the Noble district with its many natural spring fed fountains or the Gardens district with its natural springs would be the only likely places that mud could have come from."

After a lengthy discussion on whether it is safe to leave Zander Helmsblades sleeping body with the Jailer, the four leave the palace and begin to search around the Gardens district for fresh soil near a fountain and with matching boot prints in it.

Jalderin uses his ranger training and soon manages to find some matching boot prints near a fountain and follows them. They head towards one of the nearby tombs of one of the Sarivale noble families. They examine the damaged crest over the tomb.

"The Helmsblade family tomb!" Exclaims Jalderin. "That smells of irony to me." He quickly examines the tomb door and finds more intrigue. "It looks as though this door has been opened recently, although dirt sprinkled over the step is meant to make it appear otherwise." Jalderin leans against the tomb door and pushes hard. It slowly moves inwards and soon a one and a half foot gap is present.

With the evening sun soon setting, the four glance around a little apprehensively. They light torches and Eben, Margarian, Jaider and Jalderin pass into the darkness of the tomb.

***

"Your evening meal madam." The jailer states in an unusually polite voice. Zander Helmsblade, looking like Zelda Caervelyn looks up from her cell and eagerly accepts the tray of Veal and Wine that is offered to her.

"And broth for you again." The jailer mutters splashing a bowl of murky liquid into Rowan Helmsblades cell. The jailer then retreats to his room and leaves the Helmsblade brothers to it.

"Zander wait! Don't eat that food until I have called upon the land to purify and cleanse it! I half expect us to be poisoned any day, so let us risk nothing.!" Zander agrees and holds the food outside his cell for Rowan to purify.

Rowan takes several deep breaths to calm himself and to reach deep within himself to tap the land. It takes three attempts before he successfully manages to call upon the land and cleanse the food. It leaves him feeling nauseous and depressed at the confines he finds himself in. A leg of Veal floats down the prison corridor to his cell, that helps to soothe him a little.

"Hey look at this!" Exclaims Zander, holding out a key for Rowan to see. "I just found this stuck to the bottom of my plate!" The brothers spend a few moments discussing it and soon decide that it is probably from the High Justice who is trying to get them to escape so that he has a reason to have them killed in the attempt. Instead they agree to not use the key and instead to give it to the paladin Jaider Lightbringer should he return to see them. Hopefully that will help convince them of their innocence.

***

The Helmsblade family tomb is a stone building that is about twenty foot by twenty foot. The burial chambers in the walls and floor appear to be undisturbed. However at the far end of the room there is a hole in the tomb floor that leads into a tunnel and shows clear signs of recent passage.

"Look, a button sticking out of the wall behind the door." Eben points out. "If we had opened the door any further then it would have pressed the button and who knows what would have happened."

"I'll stay and guard the tomb door. Make sure no one presses the button or traps us in." Margarian offers. The others agree and Eben and Jaider follow Jalderin into the underground passage. It goes away from the palace for twenty yards before coming to a Y junction. Jalderin takes the left tunnel and before long he emerges through a hole in a brick wall and into the city sewers.

"Looks like we're under a fountain or something." Jalderin points out. The others agree when they notice the water dripping from over head. They soon head back into the tunnel, crawl back to the Y junction and try the other path.

The second tunnel veers round for five or six hundred yards and eventually heads towards the Royal Palace Compound.

"I can see planks above me." Jalderin whispers back to Eben and Jaider. "There's straw on them, looks like it might be the stables." Jalderin moves a plank or two and emerges into the stables inside the royal compound to confirm the fact.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 23, 2003)

To ensure that the next update is as clear as possible, I've attached a map of the dungeon area where the Helmsblade brothers are being held.

It omits details of what is in each room, so as a rough guide:

Cells contain a bed, a window every other cell, straw on floor.

Interrogation room contains a table, a few chairs and a bed.

Jailers room contains table, chairs, weapons rack.

Item Storage Room contains mainly junk, some of the jailers belongings, and some prisoners belongings.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 30, 2003)

Note: sections in italics are 'cut scenes' that have been written by the DM and the players were not privy to at the time of gaming.

***
_
The queen sat at her dresser, looking into the mirror she could not help but start to cry again. Great Beauty she thought, that is how her people thought of her, she was known throughout the South as one of the most attractive women this side of the Iron Mountains. Still to her now it was just a cruel reminder of her betrayal.

From behind her suddenly a Black bird flew in through the open balcony window, startled she threw her brush at it, only to be even more startled as the brush was suddenly caught in an outstretched hand.

The bird had materialised in to Jahayle Caervelyn!

“Go Away! This is all your fault!” The queen screamed, bursting into tears.

“Now, now your highness, we both know that’s not true” he replied reaching out to caress the side of her face.

“GET OFF” the queen screamed, “You sicken me!”

Jahayle sneered, “There was a time when you craved my touch, my love.” He added.

“That was before you seduced me!… before… before you made me betray everything I hold dear!” She sobbed.

“How could you!” The queen broke down her head in her hands, she slumps to the floor.

Jahayle walks slowly over “You brought this upon yourself my little dove, had you not been barren and produced me a son as I had hoped I would not have had to poison your dear husband the King!” He spat.

The queen looked up her tear-streaked face suddenly silent but trembling.

“You mean you planned this? All of this, you destroyed my marriage, my husband and even our kingdom” she asked in shock.

“No.. not the Kingdom, never the Kingdom THAT I hold dear, and one way or another it will be mine.” He said clenching his fist before him to emphasise the point.

“You ANIMAL” the queen screamed, “How could you” she stood and lunged at Caervelyn hitting him with her fists.

Grabbing the queens wrists and forcibly restraining her he spoke “don’t be so naive, you wanted the attention, you were bored silly with that do gooder husband of yours, you wanted a real man, you had no second thoughts about betrayal back then!” He spat through clenched teeth.

Dragging the queen to the balcony, he points to the city below and sweeping on arm outwards in a gesture he continues “This is what its all about.. bedding you was merely a bonus, but you're as useless as your husband so I had to remove him too.” He explained.

“Unfortunately now you are one of the only links back to me, my pretty and one of the remaining few obstacles between me and what is mine.” He sneered.

“You can’t be serious!” The queen said a realisation of what Caervelyn had planned coming to her.

“There are guards outside the door.” She said panicking, trying to twist free of his grasp.

“Not so many as you’d think my queen.” He said smugly

“You see I had help!”

Pulling the queen to the balcony, Caervelyn pushes the queen over the balcony.

“Nooooooooooooo” she screams as she plummets to the hard, cold stone below.

Caervelyn stands a moment or two and watches as she hits the floor, “He’d miss her” he thought for a moment, still plenty more whores in the city he concluded and stepping up and off the balcony turned into a Crow and flew out over the city, descending in large sweeping circles._

***

"Hold on, look at this." Jalderin says pointing at the floor around the hole. "There is straw on the floor at the start of the tunnel, it looks as though this has mainly been used as a way from the palace outwards. Or perhaps even something was dragged down the hole into the tunnel, that would explain so much straw down there." Jalderin does some more searching and turns up another clue.

"Hmmmm, a long blonde hair. That narrows down a little who could have been using this tunnel." Jaider and Eben climb out of the hole and start searching the stables for more clues.

"Here!" Jaider exclaims from within the first stall. "I've found an earring, looks fancy and expensive." Jalderin raises his eyebrows.

"I'm no expert, but I'm sure that I've seen the princess wearing ones like that."

"That would be the princess that has long blonde hair would it?" Eben asks. The three fall silent for a moment while they ponder the implications. Jalderin feels a shiver run up his spine.

"I'm getting a bad feeling about this, I should probably go and check on the Princess, maybe ask her about the earring too."

As Jalderin takes a step towards the stable door, a loud ringing of bells sounds from the palace grounds. Shouts can be heard too.

"That's the palace alarm!" Jalderin exclaims, "I'm with the princess, I'll meet you guys later once we know what's happening!" He then dashes out of the stables and set off into the palace at a run. Eben and Jaider step out of the stables to see if they can find out why the alarm has been raised. They accost a passing guard and ask him why the alarm has been sounded.

"It's the Queen, she's killed herself, jumped from the tower!" is the reply they get before the guard dashes off.

"Oh dear, my head hurts. How many more twists can this plot take?" Eben asks. Jaider shrugs. "So, the princess is now in line to the throne, but that's only if the king dies, and we suspect that murder was not the intent of the poisoner anyway, so why kill the queen? Assuming that it was murder and not suicide. I know she was very, very upset, but the king isn't dead, so it wasn't likely to be suicide over grief was it?" The two just exchange confused glances and make silent wishes that things don't get any more complicated.

"I'll go and get Margarian from the tomb." Jaider suggests.

"Okay, I'll go and check on the prisoners. Meet you and Margarian there?" Eben replies.

"Sure....hey, that looks a little out of place." Jaider comments squinting up at the tower that the queen jumped from. Eben looks up but fails to spot anything out of the ordinary.

"Look there, all the birds circling the tower as normal and a single one heading away from the tower at speed."

"Perhaps its an omen?" Eben suggests.

"Or perhaps we're looking too hard." Jaider jokes as they part.

***

"Prisoners all okay?" Eben asks the jailer as he descends the steps into the palace dungeon.

"Huh? Oh yeah, they're fine."

Eben walks over to the interrogation room where they left the sleeping Zander Helmsblade. The Zander Helmsblade that they believe to be an impostor. He opens the room door and peers in. There laid on the bed is Zelda Caervelyn, dressed in Zander Helmsblades clothes. Eben closes the door and turns to the jailer.

"Has er, has anyone been in this room since we were here last? Since myself, Jaider Lightbringer and Jalderin Cormaeril left it?"

"No mister Advisor, no-one been in or out since you three. I've not heard a sound from there either, other than the occasional snore. Is everything okay with it?" Eben spends a moment in thought before replying. He remembers that the jailer is under suspicion of reporting too much to his superiors, one of whom appears in on the plot.

"No, everything is fine. Fine job you're doing here, keep up the good work. I'll check on the other prisoners now." He walks along the corridor that the Helmsblade brothers' cells are on. They are both in their cells, looking as they were previously. Zander Helmsblade (looking like Zelda Caervelyn), leaps to his feet as he sees Eben approach.

"Sir, do you know if the Paladin will be visiting us soon. We have a matter of some urgency that we wish to inform him of."

"He will be along shortly." Eben replies.

"Good, but Sir, would you mind watching over us until he arrives. I fear for our lives and believe you to be a fair man who would protect us." Eben consents and loiters around the Helmsblade brothers' cells until Jaider and Margarian arrive.

***

Jalderin arrives at the princesses quarters. A couple of the Royal guards are posted outside the room to keep watch in Jalderin's absence.

"How is she?" He asks, pausing for a moment to get his breath back.

"She's been quiet. I think she took the news of her mothers suicide badly." Jalderin winces and braces himself before gently knocking at the door.

"Go away!" come a cry from within. Normally Jalderin would take such a reply as permission to enter, but today he decides to give the princess the room she needs to grieve.

***

"Sir, Milord, Warrior of the plains." Zander Helmsblade says, addressing those in front of him as respectfully as he knows how. "I don't know if you talked with Jalderin, but the High Justice came to see me, I asked him for some better food, and got some. With it he sent a key, stuck to the bottom of one of the plates!" Zander holds the key forth as proof; Rowan nods to confirm his brother story and expands upon it.

"We think that the High Justice gave it to us so that we would use it to escape and he could have us killed within the bounds of the law." Eben frowns as his eyes scrutinise the key held in Zanders hand. He recognises the key, it is far too ornate and fancy to be a jail cell key, and he's sure that the key to the kings quarters is almost identical to that one. Great he concludes, more evidence mounting against the Helmsblade brothers.

Jaider Lightbringer takes the key from Zander and tucks it away in a pocket. Just then, the jailer calls out from the end of the corridor. Jaider, Eben and Margarian go and see what the problem is.

"Milords, come quick! It's the prisoner in the interrogation room, he sounded like he was kicking something, and heavy breathing and then its gone all quiet!" Before they open the interrogation room door Eben explains to Jaider and Margarian that the Zander Helmsblade within had magically changed to Zelda Caervelyn, but was still in the same clothes.

When they do open the door, they see Zelda Caervelyn laid on the floor looking distinctly dead. The pale skin, lack of breathing and glazed eyes make her condition pretty obvious. The three investigators quickly search the room for anything out of the ordinary, but all seems fine. With the professional air of a hunter examining a slain animal, Margarian searches Zelda Caervelyns body for wounds and finds a small cut under one armpit.

"Looking at the swelling around her throat, and the small cut under her arm, probably inflicted a couple of hours before we found her, I'd say that she was poisoned." Margarian states before letting the body slump back to the floor. "Wouldn't like to be the one telling her father about it though." Suddenly a voice can be heard shouting from the prison cells area.

"I'm back! I'm me again! Yay! Rowan, I'm me again!" The three go back to the Helmsblade cells and find that Zelda Caervelyn has changed in appearance and now looks like the Zander Helmsblade that he claimed to be all along.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Jul 31, 2003)

_Hard at work on the sample of the poison the royal investigators had brought to him, Fellonius had spent several hours pouring over the tomes in vain to identify it. And then in a moment of inspiration it had come to him what the poison was!

Still he could not be sure unless he tested it first, standing carefully from his workbench he groaned as he straightened his back, he was getting too old for all this excitement he thought.

Hobbling over to the shelves behind him he took two small glass tubes and a jar of herbs, carrying them carefully he moved over to a small Bunsen.

Placing the items carefully on the bench around the Bunsen, he took a pestle and mortar and poured some of the poison into the dish and sprinkled some of the herbs in the jar onto them.

He was disturbed momentarily as a shadow flew past his window. Damned pigeons he thought, they’re nothing but flying rodents as he looked back towards his work.

Slowly he ground the herbs into the poison until the mixture turned a viscous green colour. He wrinkled his nose the aroma was quite pungent.

Satisfied he set the dish down and took out a stand; into it he placed the two glass tubes. In one he poured the green viscous fluid he had just created and in the other he sprinkled some iron filings.

Next he lit the Bunsen, behind him a shelf rattled, but engrossed in his work he ignored it… the wind he thought.

Moving the Bunsen under the tube with the viscous green fluid in he let it heat, after a few seconds it turned a clear yellow in colour.

With a pair of tongs he lifted the tube and poured the yellow contents into the other tube with the iron filings, within seconds the liquid cleared!

With a gasp he dropped the tongs on the floor “MY GOD” he exclaimed “I know what it is, I can make the antidote now” he continued to himself 

“Its so simple” turning he was suddenly confronted by the Lord High Justice

“Milord, when did you enter?” He asked “I was not told you were co..” suddenly he stopped, maybe something about how the high justice stood there, or maybe the way he looked at him, but something was not right.

Backing away he suddenly found himself pushed up against his workbench “I..If there's anything I.. er.. can do for you milord, you have but to ask” Fellonius asked nervously.

“Just one thing, wise Fellonius” the High Justice added “DIE”!

Suddenly Caervelyn thrust forward, sticking a slender dagger up to its hilt into the chest of the old physician who sprawling backwards knocked the tubes and the dish onto the floor, smashing.

With the lightest of groans the old man crumpled.

Caervelyn put his foot on the old mans chest, leaned forward and roughly pulled his dagger from the old mans heart, slowly he wiped the blade clean on the dead mans robe.

“You, were just too nosey old man” the high Justice added, with a look of disdain at the dead old man on the floor before him.

Standing he turned to the window and walked forward as he did he pushed a shelf of vials over, smashing on the floor a fire started.

“Just one more problem and Sarivale is mine.” He thought to himself as he stepped up to the windowsill and out.

For a few seconds he was falling and then he was flying…

A Crow spiralled away, as seconds later the Physicians tower exploded, smoke, fire and debris blowing outwards in all directions.
_
***

Jalderins hand instinctively flies to the sword at his side as he hears an explosion and feels the tower momentarily shake. He slams open the door to the princesses quarters to check all is okay and unfortunately finds her changing her clothes.

"My apologies your highness." He briefly sketches a bow. "Bad things are afoot today in the palace and I fear for your safety. If you are in danger then this is where any assailant would expect to find you. Therefore I'd like to move you immediately. Please get dressed and join me outside when you are ready." He backs out of the room with his eyes averted.

***

Deep in the palace dungeons, everyone hears what sounds like a door slam in the distance and then they feel the room shake briefly.

"Was that an explosion?" Jaider asks. Everyone shrugs.

"Explosion! Explosion?" Rowan Helmsblade asks, worry starting to creep into his voice. "There are rocks falling from the sky outside my cell window! Get me out of here, I don't want to be buried alive!"

"Calm down and shut up prisoner!" the Jailer shouts back at Rowan Helmsblade. Eben and Jaider decide to head outside to have a look what has happened. Margarian stays with the Helmsblade brothers to watch over them.

***

"You there! What's going on, what's happened?" Jaider asks a passing guard when he and Eben arrive at the palace courtyard.

"Explosion from the royal physicians laboratory."

"Great, there goes the kings antidote. Probably Fellonius and Phil too." Eben says.

"No." Replies the guard. "I saw Phil, the physicians assistant around here a moment ago, he headed off in that direction." Eben and Jaider exchange glances and set off around the side of the palace where the guard pointed.

They find Phil, the royal physicians assistant, in another part of the palace courtyard. He was helping to tend to people wounded by falling debris from the explosion. Phil explains how Fellonius had just sent him out to buy some supplies. He also confirms that Fellonius was indeed inside the lab when he left and likely when it exploded.

"You know", Eben says to Jaider, "I think its time we paid a visit to the High Justice. It could be enlightening to see him at work, and we have to tell him about his daughters death sooner or later." Jaider nods and they set off towards the Magisters Building.

***

Eben Hakkan and Jaider Lightbringer find a place in the public gallery of the Magisters Building and watch the High Justice convict and sentence an accused burglar. Convincing evidence is presented, and the accused has no alibi, so the High Justice soon finds him guilty and fines him some money and sentences him to a week in a prison cell. Jaider and Eben can find no fault with the High Justices' judgement and agree that he conducts his work fairly and professionally. The court is soon adjourned and Eben and Jaider manage to catch up with the High Justice just before he enters his chambers within the building.

"Milord!" Jaider calls out. The High Justice removes his hand from the door handle to his chambers and turns to face Jaider and Eben.

"Ah, the Royal Investigation team", the High Justice pronounces, "I hope my daughter is well?" There is a momentary silence before Eben seizes the bull by the horns and tells the Lord Caervelyn about his daughters death.

"I'm afraid to report sir that we have reason to believe that your daughter is now dead. There is magic of some description involved that is making things difficult to be totally certain, but we believe she was poisoned a couple of hours before we found her." The High Justice visibly sags and steadies himself by falling back against the door to his chambers. He sobs and covers his eyes for a moment.

Eben watches the High Justices' reaction very carefully. His upbringing in Khaddish and training in Sarivale mean he is good at reading people and knowing when people are hiding things or lying. From the body language that the High Justice shows, Eben suspects that while he may well be upset, he is no way as upset as he is trying to appear. Eben keeps his suspicions to himself though.

"It is a bad day today for Sarivale." The High Justices comments, recovering himself slightly. "First the Queens suicide and now my daughter murdered. I'm sorry but I need to be alone, thank you for letting me know." The High Justice enters his private chambers and leaves Eben and Jaider stood in the corridor.

"Word of the Queens death certainly travels fast around here." Eben comments. Jaider asks a Bailiff how long the High Justice has been in the building and is told that he was there since court began, four hours ago. Satisfied for now, they head back to the Palace.

***
_
As the investigators leave the corridor outside of his private chambers, the High Justice sank into his seat, satisfied he lay back and smiled to himself.

“Do not be so confident Jahayle” a strong but soft voice said from behind him “They could still stop you, even at this late stage.” It said.

“I highly doubt that, old fellow” the high Justice replied without turning.

“They do not even have an inkling of half of what has occurred, those bumbling idiots can barely dress themselves in a morning” he said with a chuckle.

“You are a fool Jahayle” the voice replied.

Dismissively the high Justice sat forward and picked up a glass of wine.

“Have the preparations been made?” The High justice asked.

“They have” the voice replied. “Be ready and what you seek will be yours by the end of the day” it added.

“And as for my side of the bargain?” the voice queried.

“It is waiting for you in the arranged place” the high Justice replied with a chuckle “Ironic, really” he said.

“Then our bargain is complete” came the reply.

The high Justice sat back once more in his seat and took a sip of his wine before speaking once more.

“Maybe we can do business again in the future?” he asked.

But silence was his only reply as his collaborator had already departed.
_
***

Jalderin and Princess Melissan have descended from the palace tower and are now on the second floor of the palace. Jalderin commandeers a pair of passing guards and orders them to accompany him and the princess until the palace has been declared safe.

The four of them move into one of the palaces many dining rooms and wait. During one of the many moments that pass, Jalderin notices the princesses earrings. They are the same as the one Jaider found in the stable, and she has both in anyway. Strange. He resolves to mention it to someone else later on.

***

On their way back to the Palace, Jaider and Eben pass a messenger on horseback. Jaider stops him and pays him to take a message to the head of his order, back in his homeland. The messenger says it will take a week to get the message there and another week to return with any reply, but he will do the task asked. Jaider sets pen to paper and writes...

--

Dear Holy Father,

My stay here in Sarivale is going to be longer than I expected with there being an attempt on the kings life.

I have been gaining experiences while here & believe I am becoming more adept in my abilities and stronger in my beliefs of Girion, but I am having strange dreams of a weapon. I hope that you can give me any insight on this matter.

Holy father I ask that you and the order pray for the royal family and that of the princess, as the turn of events have turned to the worse and the queen has recently committed suicide.

The twists and turns in the events happening here are not making the solving of this easy and so this is why I send this letter.

Your faithful servant, Jaider Lightbringer, paladin of Girion.

--

Jaider and Eben then return to the palace and head towards the dungeons.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Aug 4, 2003)

_Dismounting, the White haired, bearded old man in grey robes headed to the Helmsblade family crypt in the Gardens district near the Royal Compound and pushed the door open, it stopped halfway open, apparently stuck on some rocks.

Moving inside the old man reached behind the door and pushed the stone lever, as he did so a grating sound of stone moving on stone could be heard.

He turned around in time to see one of the Sarcophagi lids opening, leaning forward enough to look inside he nodded with satisfaction.

Inside the Sarcophagi lay the bound and gagged form of the Royal Princess Melissan of Sarivale, she struggled feebly and murmured something.

“Fear not princess, you will soon be the guest of my master in Arilan” the old man spoke, and bent forward to lift her from the Sarcophagi with ease.

Carrying her struggling form over his shoulder, the old man headed outside once more and wandered over to his horse a large dark roan that stomped its hooves impatiently.

He put the Princess on her feet, backed up against the large horse, and taking a sack he put it over her desperately protesting form.

“Tis only till we leave the city Princess” he explained and lifted her over the sadly like the sack she appeared to be.

Mounting his horse he sat for a moment and turning towards the Royal compound he rode his horse towards the gates.

The guards at the gates said nothing, neither seeing nor reacting to him; he rode past them into the courtyard of the compound.

The Royal Palace loomed before him, vast and magnificent and he stopped his horse. It stomped at the cobbled floor once more.

“Da Bahz tith ras Morgoth, Nindat De bul ta zher got Rhu” he said in a low deep voice.

In the courtyard the wind picked up slightly and all around the guards stiffened, their faces suddenly going blank, their flesh becoming drawn and opening in signs of obvious wounds.

Slowly the guards in the compound all started shambling towards the palace.

It had taken him many months to arrange the accidents of all the royal guards, tracking them down overseeing their murders and then enchanting them, but this day it would all be worth it. His master would reward him well.

He turned and slowly rode out of the courtyard, the shambling guards pushing the large metal doors closed behind him.

He rode slowly away…_

***

After waiting for more than an hour, Margarian finds himself talked into playing a game of cards with the jailer. He doesn't know the rules and cannot read the symbols on the cards, but he's bored and it passes the time.

"Wow, you win again Plainsman. That's three copper pieces in a row you've won. You must be lucky." Margarian shrugs, he wasn't really interested in the game or the money. "How about we raise the stakes for this next hand?" The jailer suggests. Margarian shrugs. "Good, good. One silver per hand from now on." The jailer states, rubbing his hands gleefully.

The Jailer takes a deep swig on a bottle of wine and deals the next hand. They play for a few moments before the Jailer declares himself the winner and takes Margarians money. Margarian rolls his eyes as he sees what the Jailer is up to. Instead of kicking up a fuss though he goes and checks on the Helmsblade brothers. They seem fine.

Margarian sits down at the table moments later and finds the Jailer asleep. "Drunk." He mutters. "Bum!" he adds. He prods the Jailer to wake him up but gets no response. He shakes him but cannot wake him. Finally he checks for a pulse and finds none. "Poison wine?" Margarian wonders and sniffs the wine bottle.

Finally, he cries out "Guards!" and waits for someone to arrive.

***

As they enter the Palace Jaider and Eben hear a gruff voice in the distance call for 'Guards!'

"That sounded like Margarian."

"Quick, to the dungeon!"

They sprint across the palace and down the cold stone steps into the dungeon.

"What's wrong?" Jaider asks as he skids to a halt, eye scanning the room for signs of trouble.

"Jailers dead. Poison wine I reckon." Margarian sullenly replies. Jaider walks over to the jailer slumped over the table, grabs a handful of hair and lifts the jailers head back.

"You don't think that the three inch deep slit across his throat was the cause of death then?" Eben asks the plainsman. Margarian frowns, opens his mouth to speak, closes his mouth and frowns again. After a few moments he finally gathers his thoughts and speaks.

"But we were alone in here and he was fine one minute, asleep or dead the next."

"His body is cold, he's been dead for some time." Jaider comments. "There's no blood from the wound either, a slit throat like that should have left blood everywhere."

"If he's been dead for a while, could a magician been using him as a puppet or something?" Margarian asks, desperately trying to understand what has happened. Jaider and Eben knowing little about magic both shrug.

***

The true Zander Helmsblade stands in his cell, two doors down from his brother, listening as hard as he can to the distant conversation. He can't make out many words after the shouted call for 'Guards' but he's sure he heard something about magic. On a hunch he calls upon his arcane power and casts a spell to detect magical energy in the area around him. At first all seems fine, then after a few moments he spots something.

Floating along the corridor his cell is off; he sees a cloud of magical energy. It pauses briefly by the lock of each cell door, where upon a quiet click can be heard. Shortly after each click, the cell door swings open and the prisoner within emerges.

"By Girion Rowan, look at the prisoners, they all look dead! But still walking!" Zander loudly whispers to his brothers cell. Rowan rises and looks at the activity in the corridor outside his cell. As he does so, his cell door clicks and unlocks.

"Stay where you are brother!" He says. "I do not know what is happening, but with the dead walking out in the corridor, our cells are the safest place to be!" Zander acknowledges and agrees with his brothers command.

The dead prisoners slowly shamble along the corridor and to the door at the end. Once there they start banging on the door and slowly attempt to batter it down.

***

Thud! Thud! Thud!

"Some of the prisoners must be loose!" Margarian exclaims as a hard banging can be heard on the door leading to the prison cells. Jaider moves to the door and opens the small window shutters on the door. He soon closes them again and informs the others of the dead prisoners on the other side.

"They'll be through that door before too long." Eben comments. Jaider looks round and assesses the situation.

"Eben, you go upstairs and find some more guards. Margarian, you empty the weapon rack in the storage room. We don't need to leave them weapons for when they break out."

Eben runs lightly up the steps out of the dungeon and emerges into a corridor in the palace. Immediately he sees dead guards attacking palace servants. Most of the guards have their throats slit, but a few others have holes in their chests, or even parts of their body missing. All show some evidence of being killed, and none of the wounds look fresh or show signs of bleeding.

While Eben is still taking stock of the situation Margarian arrives from below and drops the weapons he is carrying. With the confidence of a fearless solider he draws his sword and steps into the fray, carving up the walking dead and protecting the servants where possible. At one point a couple of living guards appear from around a corridor corner, but no sooner do they appear and a slit appears across their throats, before Margarians very eyes, and they join the ranks of the walking dead.

Margarian fights on and is soon stood among a pile of hewn body parts.

***

Jalderin, Princess Melissan and the two royal guards have only been in the Dining Room for a few moments when the sounds of distant fighting arise.

"Go see what the problem is!" Jalderin says turning to on of the two guards. His breath catches in his throat for a moment though when the guards die in front of him and then proceed to draw daggers and attack him. Jalderin draws his long sword and with a couple of swings, parries and thrust he soon dispatches the dead guards.

"Your Highness, we definitely need to get you out of here, now! Please follow me and stay close." Jalderin opens the door to the dining room. In the corridor outside he sees more dead guards attacking servants, and at the end of the corridor Margarian, Jaider and Eben fighting the dead. He leads the princess towards them and the five of them head make their way through the palace to the nearest exit.

***

Back in the dungeons, the dead prisoners finally manage to break down the door, and shamble their way up into the rest of the palace.

"Do you think its safe yet?" Zander asks his brother Rowan. Rowan slowly pushes his cell door open and peers either way along the length of the corridor.

"It looks safe for the moment. Follow me, stay close and be ready to dive into a cell and hold the door at a moments notice." The two brothers step out of their cells and as quietly as possible head towards the end of the corridor.

"It sounds like fighting is taking place above us." Zander comments as they emerge from the corridor. "Look! There's our equipment!" He adds, pointing to a small holding room. They retrieve their belongings but are dismayed to find their weapons missing.

"Here, take this." Rowan says, breaking a leg off a nearby chair and handing it to Zander. "A makeshift club, use it like I taught you back in the woodlands." Zander nods and swings it a couple of times to get the weight of his weapon. Rowan breaks another chair leg off for himself, then they ascend the stairs out of the dungeon that has been their abode for the past few days.

***

Jaider, Jalderin, Eben, Margarian and Princess Meslissan finally fight their way out of the palace and step out into the evening darkness of the palace courtyard.

"Look, who's that?" Jalderin asks, pointing at a figure, sat on horseback at the palace gates. The rest of them look and can make out a long beard, some grey robes and Margarian says he is sure that the man is of Arilanan origin. There is also a body wrapped up and slumped over the horses back in front of the man.

As they stand and look at the man, he makes a hand gesture to a number of dead guards in the courtyard, turns and rides away. The dead guards proceed to close the palace gates and barricade them with anything and everything they can get their hands on.

"I guess that we're not getting out that way then." Jaider says.

"The stables!" Jalderin exclaims. "We can get out of the tunnel we found there." So, along with a number of palace servants that they saved, they all head towards the palace stables and descend into the secret tunnel.

Margarians head emerges from the tunnel and looks around the Helmsblade Family tomb. Seeing it empty and safe he climbs us and opens the door. As each of the servants climb up from the tunnel and out the tomb Jaider gives them the same order.

"Go home to your loved ones, lock your doors and stay safe. May Girion watch over you." The servants thank him, bow or curtsy and head off at some speed. After all the servants are gone, Jaider spends a few moments saying a prayer to Girion for the servants that didn't make it out.

In a quiet moment, before the princess emerges from the tunnel, Jalderin has a quiet word with Eben. He points out that the princess has two earrings and that they both match the one found in the stables. The two agree to ask the princess about it when they get a moment.

Finally, when all the servants have fled into the night, the five are left stood in the Graveyard, assessing their options.

"The figure on horseback was heading for the south road." Jaider says. "I say we head south too. We can leave the princess in the safety of the temple of Girion if need be, and hopefully catch up with the man on horseback too." The others discuss and eventually agree to the plan.

***

The palace has fallen eerily quiet when the Helmsblade brothers find their way out into the palace courtyard. The dead guards can still be seen guarding the barricaded gate from the inside, but little else can be seen moving or heard.

"No exit through the gates I guess." Zander says.

"The walls." Rowan replies. "We can tie a rope to a flag pole on the palace walls and climb down."

The two brothers slink around the edge of the courtyard, staying in the shadow of the walls where possible. They eventually find some steps up the inside of the wall and emerge on top looking out over the city. Rowan pulls a rope from his backpack and ties it around a flagpole. He lets the excess drop down the outside of the wall.

"Ten foot short!" Zander comments.

"We'll have to drop that bit." Rowan replies. "You go first and get a move on. Get rid of the chair leg too, we don't want to be arrested outside the palace grounds for carrying weapons!" Zander complies and starts climbing down the rope. He gets about half way when Rowan starts to descend too.

Unfortunately Rowan slips and descends at a plummet. He falls a full fifty feet and lands unconscious in a heap at the base of the palace walls.

Zander manages to descend the full length of the rope without incident and examines his brother laid on the floor.

"Looks like my magic is saving your skin again brother. Bet you're pleased you didn't teach me the sword now." He calls upon his magic power and manages to heal some of the damage Rowans fall inflicted. Rowan regains consciousness and the two brothers look around into the darkness of the city to see if anyone had seen them.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Aug 20, 2003)

Jaider, Jalderin, Eben and Margarian follow the road south for a couple of minutes and soon arrive at the temple of Girion. Once inside Jaider approaches one of the temple servants and explains the situation. He then turns to the Princess and speaks to her.

"Your highness, your safety is the highest priority to us right now. The very future of the kingdom may rest upon your shoulders. As such, we ask that you remain here with the servants of Girion, it should be safer than the path we are destined to take."

"Yeah, and keep yer face covered with a robe so no-one sees you." Margarian adds roughly pulling up the hood of the temple robe that the princess is putting on over her dress.

"Are you trained in the use of weapons?" Eben asks the temple servant.

"Weapons? Why would we be trained in the use of weapons? We are followers of Girion, not mercenaries or bandits."

"Self-defence then?" Eben suggests.

"Girion will protect us."

"This worries me." Eben says to Jaider, Jalderin and Margarian. "While I do not doubt the integrity of the followers, I do worry about their ability to protect the princess if someone does attempt to take her from here." There is a murmur of agreement from the others before Eben adds "If you'll excuse me, I have a message to send. I'll meet you on the South road in ten minutes." He then leaves the temple and vanishes into the night.

Glancing around the temple Margarian sees the sacred Altar at the end of the room and strides purposefully over to it, drawing his great sword along the way. A trembling temple servant fears the worst and trots along after the dangerous-looking plainsman, trying to keep up with his large strides and address him at the same time.

"Er!....I....er.....can I....er....help.....ummm.....eeek!" Margarian swings his great sword over his head and downwards towards the altar. He subtly twists the blade sideways at the last moment and slowly brings the blade to rest gently on the surface of the alter. He kneels momentarily and intones a prayer.

"Girion guide my sword true." Relief visibly flows through the temple servant who manages to compose himself and assumes his natural role of servant of Girion.

"Are you a worshipper of Girion plainsman?"

"If it helps me."

"You demonstrate extreme clarity of thought for someone with such a barbaric appearance." The servant ventures. Margarian not wanting to disappoint plays up to the stereotype that people think when they see him.

"It helps me smash things."

"Ah, the moment has passed." The servant intones before returning to his temple duties.

***

After spending a couple of minutes sprinting through the dark night streets of Sarivale, Eben arrives at his destination; a small public garden on the edge of the noble district. He hurriedly writes a note on some paper.

--

Assignment not going well, you'll no doubt have heard most details from contacts. Princess Melissan secured in Temple of Girion. Not confident of her safety there, send someone to watch over her immediately. Tracking assailant south out of city.

--

He then folds the paper into a small square and with a furtive glance around to check he is alone, he hides the note between two bricks in the garden wall. A quick covering of dirt from the ground ensures that it will not be accidentally found, and he sprints off to meet the others, confident in the knowledge that another Watcher in Grey will soon be seeing over the princesses safety.

***

Rowan and Zander Helmsblade wind their way through the dark streets of Sarivale. Rowan, still badly injured from his fall leans slightly on his brother as they move along.

"If we're stopped by anyone or questioned by anyone," Rowan says to his brother through pain-gritted teeth, "you do all the talking. I can't hide the pain well enough." Zander nods and gulps nervously. After only a few moments, they arrive at the gate between the nobles district and the trades district. A guard steps out of the gatehouse and looks them over.

"Where are you lads heading at this time of night?" Zander opens his mouth, closes it and opens it again before answering.

"We're just out for a walk, we've not got any money, we're er....going back to the inn, the inn where we're staying, and we'll be staying there all night, we might partake of some drinking or something, er and then we'll retire for the night, Bradley Golden's the name, we've been mucking out stables for a noble so that explains why are clothes are dirty okay, but we're going home now, to the inn." Rowan feels dread creeping over himself as his brother gushes forth facts of information for the guard, trying far too hard to avoid any further questions.

The guard frowns for a moment, shakes his head and mutters "Right, whatever. Just don't go causing any trouble." He then steps back into the gate house and the brothers move on through the night-time city.

***

Jaider, Jalderin, Eben and Margarian manage to track the old man on horseback south through the city and catch sigh of him rounding a street corner near the southern city gates.

"We need to see which direction he goes" Jalderin states.

"True, but after seeing the powerful magic he wielded, I think we'd be in dire trouble if we did actually catch up with him." Eben adds.

"We need to at least know which direction he goes though!" Jaider insists.

"Leave that to me." Eben says, tapping the side of his nose conspiratorially.

The four investigators proceed to follow the old man through the city, un-aware that only a street behind them the Helmsblade brothers are following.

***

"Look Rowan, the royal investigators! Including the Paladin that you gave our family ring to for safe keeping!" Rowan raises his head slightly to look but he is still feeling badly shaken from his fall off the palace walls.

"I reckon they must either be following someone, or leaving the city, and after seeing the dead walking around the palace, I don't blame them! Lets follow them and see what they're up to." Zander suggests. Rowan groggily agrees and they quietly pursue them.

***

"Those damn Helmsblade brothers have escaped and are following us!" Margarian exclaims drawing his sword.

"I assumed they were dead by now." Jalderin adds. Jaider, who was peering around the street corner that the old man had just gone down calls out.

"Look! Who's that talking with the old man on Horseback?" Jalderin, Eben and Margarian also take it in turns to peer around the street corner and take in the scene.

Fifty yards from them the old man has reigned in his horse. The south gate out of the city can been seen one hundred yards beyond that, but what is most intriguing is what is happening by the old man. A cloaked figure steps out of a side street, walks over and a hurried but quiet conversation appears to take place between the two. The cloaked figure then steps back into the shadows at the side of the street and the old man continues towards the gate.

Eben casts his eyes up and down the street they are stood on. "You!" He exclaims at a young man emerging from a nearby inn. "How would you like to earn yourself five silver pieces for ten minutes honest work?" The man looks a little worried for a moment as he takes in the scene.

"Well, I've never done this kind of thing before, but five silvers is five silvers, where do you want me?" Eben frowns for a moment and wonders if he has picked someone that is a little too drunk. Too late now he decides.

"Look around that street corner, you see the man on a horse riding towards the gate?" The young man looks and silently nods. "Well I want you to follow him, at a distance! And let me know which direction he heads, when and if he leaves the city. Do not approach him, or talk to him. Here's two silvers now, and i'll meet you at the south gate in ten minutes to pay you the others. Now hop to it!" The slightly drunk young man nods and sets off at a stagger down the street towards the city gate.

Jaider, Jalderin, Eben and Margarian head down a couple of side streets to try and catch and head off the cloaked figure they say talking to the old man on horseback. They make little progress until Jalderin hears a wooden click from an alleyway. He checks down there and soon finds some wooden cellar doors that look a likely escape route. The four spent ten minutes checking the area for other possible escape routes that the cloaked figure could have taken but fine none. They are just about to try and open the cellar doors when the Helmsblade brothers appear peering down alleyways looking for them.

Margarian steps back into some shadows and then as they approach he swings a haymaker at Zanders head. Zander some how manages to duck just in time and flattens himself against the alley wall.

"What do you want?" Margarian asks advancing menacingly on the shaking Zander.

"My magic could be of help to you and my brother is a druid, he could help too!" Zander quivers in reply.

"We want to join you and prove our innocence." Rowan says. "Plus, if we're with you then you can see that we don't do anything untoward and we can't be framed as easily."

While Jalderin, Jaider and Margarian discuss whether to allow the Helmsblades to accompany them or not, Eben goes to the city gates and meets the young man he paid to follow the old man.

"He left this here gate and went in that direction." The young man says pointing to the southeast. Eben nods and pays the young man two more silver pieces. He then returns to the others just as they are concluding their discussion.

"Fine, you can accompany us, as prisoners though." Jalderin decrees.

Eben slides a dagger in the gap between the wooden cellar doors and spends a few moments waggling it around before the bolt on the other side slides free. Eben sheathes his dagger, steps back and allows Margarian free access to the cellar doors.

Margarian draws his sword and pulls open the wooden cellar doors. Two clicks sound and a couple of wooden bolts fly out at Margarian from crossbows fastened to a beam across the cellar ceiling. One bolt misses and thumps into the opposing alleyway wall. The other bolt hits Margarians spiky armour and falls to the floor.

"Grrrrr!" Margarian eloquently states. He then lights a hooded lantern and descends the stone steps into the cellar below the building. Jalderin, Zander, Jaider, Rowan and Eben in single-file quietly follow him down the narrow descending stairs.

"There's clearly footsteps in the mud here." Jalderin points out. "I think we've descended into an area below the building now too. This looks like some independent passage way to the above buildings." They descend for about twenty feet below the street level and follow a passageway that turns sharply left and has a door off one side of it.

Margarian moves stealthily towards the doorway and steps to move past the doorway and flank it from the side. Unfortunately, as he steps on the floor outside the door a scythe blade sweeps out of the wall and embeds itself into his arm.

"Argh!"

"There goes the element of surprise." Jalderin mutters. Margarian peels himself off the scythe blade and snaps it off before the trap can reset itself. After flexing his arm to ensure he isn't too badly wounded, Margarian puts his lantern on the floor, opens the door and steps into the room beyond.

In the dim light he can just make out a twenty foot by twenty foot room that contains a number of wooden crates, some shelves on the walls and a couple of shady figures aiming crossbows at him from behind the cover of the wooden crates.

Faster than a snake, Margarian springs forward into the room and engages one of the figures in melee. The other figure turns and flees up a staircase at the end of the room.

"Take him alive!" Jaider calls from the passage way as he sees Margarian fly into the room. Margarian swings his sword and almost cuts the shady figure in half.

"Ooops." Margarian says, demonstrating his mastery of the common tongue. As the others move into the room from the passageway he turns on the spot and chases the other figure up the stairs and emerges into an abandoned shop. As he reaches the top he sees the figure reaching to open the shop door and escape. Margarian draws a dagger from his belt and throws it at the figure, hoping to slow his target down.

Unfortunately his dagger strikes the man in the chest and pins him lifelessly to the door. Margarian winces and mutters 'sorry' as he retrieves his dagger and drags the corpse, by its boot, back down the stairs.

Jalderin and Zander Helmsblade conduct a quick search of the room while Margarian searches the two bodies. Margarian finds five copper pieces and a small key. The others have more luck.

"Hmmm, hard Liquor by the look of it." Jalderin states opening one of the wooden crates and removing one of the many bottles from inside. Jaider frowning examines one of the bottles.

"That's Mhorrish writing on the label. I think this stuff is probably illegal in Sarivale, its potent to the point of being dangerous, even to hardened drinkers."

"Hold on a minute." Jalderin says peeling the label off a bottle. "Its actually cheap local ale with a new label stuck over the top, and here", he adds reaching into another crate, "is a journal that details whom they have been selling to. A number of very powerful noble houses would be extremely embarrassed if this were to be made public."

"Really?" Eben asks arching his fingers in front of him. "Excellent."


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Aug 26, 2003)

"You.....you.....you killed him?" Zander asks aghast as he spots the bloody remains of Margarians opponents. "You.....you.....you murderer!" He adds, with zeal, eager to have the finger of guilt pointed at someone other than him and his brother. Margarian sighs before speaking.

"They were up to no good, no-one will miss them and he attacked me first. Didn't mean to kill 'em anyway, was an accident."

"Yes, this is not good." Eben chimes in. "Dead bodies create no end of legal complications, there will be questions asked, paperwork to fill in, motives questioned. Frankly this is not what we need right now."

"Accident."

"You've got to take more care Margarian." Jaider adds. "Use the flat of your blade like this." He swings his sword through the air, flat of the blade first. "Subdue opponents and take prisoners!"

"Look it was an accident okay!" Margarian replies, his voice slowly rising in volume. "I'm sorry it happened but it was not intentional. Now, do want to go first in future Jaider?"

The group falls silent for a few moments while they finish searching the rest of the crates, bodies and cellar. They find no more clues and step back into the corridor to continue along it looking for the cloaked man they saw in the street talking to the old man on horseback. Jaider Lightbringer leads the way, with Margarian carrying the lantern and Zander, Rowan, Eben and Jalderin following. The underground passageway continues for another fifty feet, slowly descending under the city and slowly getting colder.

"Door." Jaider turns and silently mouths to those behind him. He spends a moment looking at the floor in front of the door and also manages to convey by way of gestures, the fact that he thinks there is a pressure plate in front of the door and presumably another scythe blade trap or similar in the wall. All nod in agreement and resolve to avoid the stone in question.

Suddenly a voice is heard from the other side of the door. "They will be here any second. Do not let them pass this room!"

In the passageway, the group draw weapons and prepare for another fight. All hoping to take prisoners this time. Jaider tries the door handle to the room but finds it locked. He steps to the side of the door and motions for Margarian to use his brute force to open the door.

Margarian steps up to the door, carefully avoiding the pressure plate and slams his shoulder into the wood. He is rewarded with two bent spikes on his armour. Zander takes a step back when he sees the look of fury on Margarians face.

"Dent my armour will you? RARRRGGNHGHGGHH!!!!!" Margarian launches a tirade of curses and expletives at the door, with each syllable being accompanied by a punch, kick or shoulder slam. After only a few moments Margarian is bright red in the face, frothing at the mouth and the door explodes into mere splinters.

Four crossbow bolts thud into the doorframe and wall near the raging barbarian. A fifth one hits him squarely in the chest and bounces off his armour. It catches his eye for a moment and he brings his gaze to bear on the figure inside the room that fired that particular bolt.

While Margarian spends a split second fixing the rogue with a vicious, threatening glare, Jaider steps into the room and squares off against one of the other rogues.

A rogue within reach of Jaider drops his crossbow and draws his long sword. As he does so Jaider makes a casual looking backhand swing with his sword and the flat of the blade clangs loudly as it strikes the skull of the rogue. The rogues legs buckle and he drops to the floor, alive but stunned.

Margarian lets out another growl and surges forward, arms outstretched toward the throat of his target. The rogue side steps his movement and just manages to bring the butt of his crossbow up into Margarians chest. The crossbow bounces off and does nothing more than infuriate the plainsman.

With the rogue stepping to the side, Margarian gets a clear view of the back of the room. In the corner he just manages to spot a trapdoor in the floor closing.

"Door!....Trap!....Gnnnh!....Trap door!....back of room!" He spits out, to his companions. The rogue he is engaged in combat with drops his crossbow and reaches to draw his sword from his side. Margarian uses the momentary drop in the rogues defences to lunge forward and slam the rogue into the wall. Trapped between the wall and Margarians armour spikes, the rogue instantly expires leaving Margarian with some nasty stains and some excess baggage on his armour.

With one fluid movement, Jalderin steps into the room, swings his long sword at a rogue and causes him to collapse with a single blow.

Zander and Rowan Helmsblade step into the room next and Zander calls upon his magical endowment and sends a bolt of pure magical energy flying into another rogue.

Finally, Eben Hakkan steps into the room and sidles around the edge of the room with his back to the wall, until he is in a position to flank one of the rogues.

The one remaining rogue wielding a crossbow drops it and draws a bastard sword from his side, taking a defensive stance as he does so.

Jaider manages to find an opening in his opponents defences and swings a precisely placed strike into the back of the rogues head, knocking him unconscious too.

While Margarian spends a few moments prying the corpse from his armour spikes Eben attempts to distract and hinder the rogue he is flanking to enable Jaider or Jalderin to more easily land a successful blow.

One of the remaining thugs manages to swing a dangerous blow in Jalderins direction, but he parries it to the side at the last moment.

As the rogues body slowly leaves Margarians armour spikes and slides to the floor, it leaves a large bloody smear on the wall. Margarian feels his battle rage subside, leaving him out of breath and slightly fatigued. Looking round he concludes that the combat is largely over anyway and he tries to open the trap door at the back of the room. It appears to be locked.

Zander sends another missile of magical energy slamming into the final rogue, who in response swings his sword at Jaider. The sword lands squarely on Jaider but his armour prevents him from being wounded.

Margarian seeing the single rogue still fighting takes a couple of steps forward, remaining on the rogues blind side and brings the flat of his two handed sword down hard on the top of the rogues skull. "There, prisoner subdued." He casually says as the man drops like an anvil from a cliff. "Now lets get this trapdoor open before that cloaked guy gets away."

While Zander, Jaider and Jalderin tie up the subdued rogues, Eben draws his dagger and moves to the trapdoor and sets to work jimmying the bolt open.

"Here, I've seen this symbol before somewhere." Jaider says, lifting a symbol from around the neck of one of the rogues. "I can't remember exactly what it means or who it represents, but I'm sure it pertains to the dark god Morgoth in some way. This is not good news."

"There, bolt opened." Eben says stepping back and sheathing his dagger. Jaider steps forward and slowly lifts the trap door.

"Come on, hurry up, he'll be getting away." Eben impatiently says to Jaider.

"I'm lifting it slowly because it's difficult to open and heavy, not because of stealth reasons! Someone give me a hand!" Jalderin steps forward and kneels to look what is making the trap door so difficult to open.

"Chain hooked to the bottom of the trapdoor." He reports. "Rock on the end of the chain. Hold on while I un-hook it." He does so and the trapdoor is soon wide open, revealing a thirty foot descent into another dark corridor.

"I can hear water, running water." Jalderin reports while crouching and examining the passage floor. "Can't see any footprints though, the surface is too hard and there's not enough light." They follow the passage for a short distance and arrive at a t-junction. With no obvious signs of footprints, Jalderin heads right towards the sound of running water. The passage runs straight for thirty foot and opens into a small circular room that has a hole in the middle of the floor.

The running water can be heard coming from the bottom of the hole and several rusty iron rungs are attached to the side of the hole. There is no obvious sign of usage though so Jalderin returns to the t-junction.

"Can't tell if he went that way, lets try the left passage." They slowly follow the passageway, which begins to slope downwards after a few feet. After fifty foot it opens into a fifty foot wide cavern. Two huge brewing vats occupy a majority of the room, with crates of empty bottles filling some of the remaining room.

"Looks like this is where the cheap grog above is produced." Rowan Helmsblade concludes.

The group spreads out and slowly circumnavigate the two huge brewing vats. Their exploration reveals two exits from the cavern on the far side of the vats.

"Don't move! Pit trap in front of the left exit!" Jaider points out as he spots some inconsistency in the floor in front of the exit. Jalderin nods and checks there isn't one in front of the right exit. It seems clear so he proceeds through it, spotting some footprints as he moves through.

The passage way immediately curves around to the left and Jalderin only has to follow it for ten feet before he sees a lantern lit room. The room contains a desk, some draws, a chair and piles of paperwork on every surface. The cloaked man they have been tracking is stood in the middle of the room, in the process of pouring a liquid that smells like oil, over all the exposed paperwork. Jalderin, assuming the man means to send evidence up in smoke moves to stop him.

Stepping forward, Jalderin manages to grab the man from behind, wrap his arm around the mans neck and land a punch all in quick succession.

Back in the large cavern with the brewing vats Margarian tilts his head to one side. "We've got company coming through the left passage!" He announces, casting a quick glance around to take stock of his environment, ready for any opponents that emerge.

Zander Helmsblade follows Jalderin into the right hand passage and also sees the cloaked man dowsing the paperwork in oil. However, as Jalderin grapples with the man, Zander spots that the man is holding a lit wick in one hand and could easily set the room alight just by dropping it. He casts a quick spell and uses a magical, invisible hand to extinguish the wicks' flame.

After a few more moments of struggling with each other, Jalderin manages to drag the cloaked man out of the small office-like room and they tumble out into the main cavern.

Seeing the cloaked man struggling to escape from Jalderin's grasp, Eben takes three long strides forward and aims a vicious punt-like kick at the mans crotch. The mans eyes open to almost double their normal size when he sees the kick coming and some how he manages to twist Jalderins grapple enough at the last minute to make Ebens kick miss.

Jaider steps forward and stands next to Margarian to prepare for whatever is approaching from the other passageway.


----------



## DispelAkimbo (Sep 8, 2003)

Jalderin tilts his head and strains hard to make out details of the sound emanating from the corridor. "Sounds like metal moving across stone, I can see a shadow moving in the corridor too."

Seeing the cloaked man nearly wriggle out of Jaiders grasp, Zander Helmsblade casts a spell to try and confuse the man, but the spell gets lost in the melee.

Eben steps forward and plants a firm punch into the middle of the mans stomach, causing him to double over. Jaider tries to use the momentum to pin the man to the floor, but he struggles too vigorously to allow it.

Eager to end the fight before another opponent arrives from the left passageway, Margarian steps up to the grappling pair and plants the butt of his crossbow into the cloaked mans face, causing a broken nose and blood to flow down his face.

Before the man can recover himself, Eben plants a quick right hook on the mans jaw while Jaider continues to try and pin the man to the floor.

"Do you yield?" Eben asks the cloaked man.

"Let me go and I'll show you how much I yield!" The man replies.

Margarian scowls and plants his crossbow butt into the mans face again. The man stumbles backwards from the blow but suddenly reverses the direction of his fall and breaks free of Jaiders grasp.

While Zander Helmsblade casts a spell and launches a missile of magical energy, Margarian and Jaider try to grasp hold of their opponent.

Suddenly the cloaked figure mutters something quietly and vanishes leaving Jaider, Margarian and Eben swinging at thin air.

"Footsteps! I hear footsteps receding along the left passageway!" Jalderin suddenly shouts. Margarian leaps the pit trap and sprints along the left hand corridor after the sound of footsteps and towards the metal on stone sound. Jalderin and Eben follow in his wake.

The corridor turns a bend and a torch fastened to the wall reveals an alcove with a strange chain mechanism revolving around two metal cogs; obviously making the metal on stone noise that had been heard earlier. The corridor also continues for fifty foot before ending at a large door that has strange symbols carved in the frame around it.

"It's getting colder." Margarian mutters as he approaches the door and notices a sheen a frost on the door. "Don't like the look of this, looks like magic or something."

Eben peers at the symbols around the doorframe. "I don't recognise the alphabet, or the any words, but that symbol there", he gestures to one in the middle top of the frame, "looks like the Low-Khadish symbol for welcome. Strangely enough though I don't feel at all welcome. I suggest caution."

"Okay, you two back up and I'll open it." Margarian says to Eben and Jalderin, whom comply with the suggestion.

Margarian draws his sword and tries pushing the frost-covered door. He slowly pushes harder and harder and the only result is that the tip of his sword sinks slightly further into the wooden surface. He sheathes his sword and slams a boot into the door with some force. The door quivers momentarily but holds fast.

"Try the handle!" Eben loudly whispers. Margarian does so and the door effortlessly swings inwards.

Beyond the door lies a twenty foot by twenty foot room with frost covering all surfaces. There are racks of wine and crates of ale around the room, implying that the room is a cooled storage area. An iron grate is in the floor at the far end, running water can be heard under it. Margarian, Eben and Jalderin give the room a quick search, but finding nothing, they head back towards the others. Margarian stops and spends a few moments studying the moving chain mechanism.

Meanwhile under the watchful eye of the paladin Jaider Lightbringer, the Helmsblade brothers have been searching through the oil covered paperwork trying to find evidence that would incriminate Lord Caervelyn and possibly even prove that he was responsible for the downfall of the Helmsblade house.

Suddenly there is a gasp from the young Zander Helmsblade. "Rowan! Sir Paladin! Look, this document is actually written by Lord Caervelyn! It details all manner of badness that he's been committing over the years." He passes the wad of documents to his brother Rowan, who starts to read them too. "Incidentally Sir Paladin, do you still have my brothers House medallion that we gave you for safe keeping?"

"No, I do not have it on me." Jaider sternly replies. "I often have to put my life on the line, so keeping it on my person would not be keeping it safe. I have left the symbol with a friend in the Temple of Girion. He will watch over it and keep it safe."

"Arrrghhh!" comes the cry from the direction of the moving chain mechanism. Jalderin leaps the pit and peers along the passageway. There he sees Margarian with a vicious wound in his side, engaged in a furious fight with the cloaked man.

"He's back!" Jalderin reports as the rhythm of the fight rises.


----------

